# Problema con amplificador Audinac



## matias_2008

Hola quisiera saber caul es es remplazo de los siguientes transistores RCA IC05 y RCA IC06, son de un audinac at 700
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola Matías, yo los reemplacé dela siguiente manera:  
RCP 701 C = BD139        RCP 700 C = BD140         RCA 1C08 = TIP36C    
 RCA 1C09 = TIP35C      2A3704 = BC337       2A3702  = BC327
Acordate de reemplazar *todos* los semiconductores, si cambiás de a uno por ahí el anterior está quemado o defectuoso y se te vuelve a quemar. Te mando un circuito de Audinac. Saludos C


----------



## Cacho

Pero qué lindo diseño ese de Audinac, Crimson.
Una belleza. Gracias por subirlo.


Saludos


----------



## matias_2008

Gracias, pero el diagrama que me mandaste es del AT1200 y el que tengo yo es el at 700 que es de 35 + 35 W y en ninguna parte tiene una bobinael amplificador.


----------



## crimson

¿Viste Cacho? Una pequeña joya de la industria nacional, salida Sziklay, par diferencial, un chiche. Matías, te mando otro circuito que puede ayudarte, lamentablemente el del AT700 no lo consigo, pero si no es igual al 1200 es parecido al 510, tampoco andaban diseñando mucho...  Saludos C


----------



## matias_2008

Hola, muchas gracias por los diagramas pero he decido armar otro amplificador para poner en la carcasa del Audinac AT700 y quisiera saber de cuantos Amperes es el transformador del mismo por que se que es de 55 V pero no se el amperaje que puede entregar, y te agradecería mucho si sabes de algún diagrama de buena calidad que entregue unos 30 o 35 W y obvio que no se alimente con mas de 55 V.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## crimson

Es fuente simple de 55V, el amplificador recomendado por los que pasamos los 50 es el Fapesa de 40, que tan buenos resultados nos ha dado. Lo posteó ezavalla hace un tiempo_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/138501/ _Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo lo tengo ese Fapesa 40W y anda muuuuuuuy bonito , se alimenta con 60 Vdc , pero 55 le van.

Hacé la plaqueta un poquito mas grande porque no tiene lugar para ponerle un tornillo .

*Dejo todo lo que tengo del Audinac AT700*

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crimson dijo:


> Es fuente simple de 55V, el amplificador recomendado*por los que pasamos los 50*es el Fapesa de 40, que tan buenos resultados nos ha dado. Lo posteó ezavalla hace un tiempo



  
Eeeeppppppaaaaa!!!!!! Todavía no llegué a los 50! (46 nomás)


----------



## matias_2008

Bueno gracias, igual tengo pensador primero probar haciendo en TDA2050 con el diagrama de fuente simple que ésta en la hoja de datos, alguien sabe como puedo hacer para bajar de 55 V a 40 o 42 Vv con un consumo máximo de 6 Amp ?


----------



## crimson

Bueno... digamos que alguien de 46 años... con la experiencia de alguien mayor... (espero haberlo arreglado ja! ja!).
Matías, yo honestamente armaría la Fapesa, pero de todos modos te mando el circuito de una fuente simple como para lo que pretendés armar. Acordate que los TIPs llevan disipador y deben estar los colectores aislados. Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crimson dijo:


> Bueno... digamos que alguien de 46 años... con la experiencia de alguien mayor... (espero haberlo arreglado ja! ja!).



  
Todo OK!

PD: Acá está toda esa serie de FAPESA _*(15W, 20W y 25W)*
_


----------



## matias_2008

Primero antes que nada gracias a todos los que me estan ayudando para poder restaurar éste amplificador Audinac AT-700.

Me podrían decir el remplazo para los siguientes transistores ? :

RCA IC05
RCA IC06
109C
3702E
2AS223
2A219

Les ajunto fotos de la placa del amplificador, si saben que resistencia es la que se ve en la ultima foto quemada sería muy útil ya que en el otro canal también está así media negra.


----------



## angel36

Para los  2sa223....(pero me parece que leí en la hoja de datos que es un oscilador de am?)

Encontré éstos reemplazos..........

AF 124...126, AF 200, 2SA104

Para los 2sa219...( fi , fm?)

AF 124...126, AF 200, 2SA103...104

Estás seguro que son esos los números de los tr's ?

No soy el mas indicado para contestar pero seguro alguien me va a corregir.........


----------



## matias_2008

Si, son esos los números de transistores, gracias por la ayuda

No es 2sa223 es 2AS223


----------



## angel36

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> No es 2sa223 es 2AS223



Ok, que raro yo..........jajajaj

Acá encontré

2as223= af124, af126, af200


----------



## matias_2008

Ok, encontré en un libro que me prestó una vez un profesor y que saqué fotocopia que el remplazo para el 2as223 es el bc327.


----------



## angel36

Puede ser, seguramente es el libro de reemplazos ecg o algo así , lo que podés hacer es ir donde compras tus componentes y pedirle a ellos que te vendan los reemplazos y de paso te dicen si tienen el mismo pinout.........


----------



## matias_2008

Tenés razón, mañana voy a la casa de electrónica y les pido los reemplazos de los transistores.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Como estás, perdón por no responder antes, el amplificador que lleva es un RCA, necesitas que me digas que tensión hay en la fuente, esta es partida por lo que medí una de las ramas y con eso puedo ubicar cual de los circuitos es ya que los tengo prácticamente a todos.

Los transistores RCA1C05/6 están en la salida o como driver? Ya que éstos son capsula metálica TO66, similar a la TO3 pero más chica.


----------



## matias_2008

Hola, el amplificador es un Audinac AT-700, la fuente es simple de 44 Vcc, los transistores RCA IC06 Y RCA IC05 te los marco en la foto que te adjunto de la placa.


----------



## angel36

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/resistencia-ralco-r27-j-11938/#post150907


----------



## matias_2008

Muchas gracias, ahora se cual es el reemplazo para los transistores RCA.

Una última consulta, buscando por Internet encontré los reemplazo de los demás transistores, pero no se si están bien.

RCA IC05  por  TIP41C
RCA IC06  por  TIP42C
109C  por  BC547
3702E  por  BC558
2AS223  por  BC327
2A219  por  BC337


----------



## pandacba

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, el amplificador es un Audinac AT-700, la fuente es simple de 44 Vcc, los transistores RCA IC06 Y RCA IC05 te los marco en la foto que te adjunto de la placa.



Si, recién no podia ver las fotos, ya se cual es, es un amplificador de unos 15-20W, los transistores de salida son esos que están a cada lado, el RCAIC05 es nPn y el RCAIC06 es PnP, y se pueden reemplazar por TIP31A/32A respectivamente, las R Ralco son las que van en los emisores y son de .27ohms 3W
Ya te paso el resto de los transistores y el circuito
Pero si bien dije el amplificador es un RCA

El TIP41/2 son demasiado grandes por dos cosas, primero la letra C son hasta 100 V, y éstos manejan 6 A
Si bien los RCAIC05/6 manejan 120 V no tienen sentido en los tip con una fuente de 44 V, la corriente de los RCA son 4 A y la potencia 40 W
El equipo no consume ni 1 A por eso te elegí los TIP31A/32A la letra A es hasta 60 V, la corriente es de 3 A y la potencia de 40 W incluso con un par TIP29A/30A  funcionaria, pero opte por el segundo para que tenga margenes de sobra.


----------



## matias_2008

Ok, pero si les pongo el TIP41/2 no hay problema no?, por que estuve buscando entre los transistores que tengo y tengo el TIP41/2 . Los demás reemplazos están bien?

El amplificador en la parte de atrás dice que tira 35+35 w

Las resistencias que dicen R27-J las desoldé del canal que anda bien y las medí y me dan 1.5 Ohms, ¿ Estás seguro de que son de 0.27 Ohms?


----------



## pandacba

Si tiene Bias, pero es fijo, no ajustable, no habra problema, es un circuito muy noble


----------



## matias_2008

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, ya remplace todos los transistores,  pero éste suena mucho mas bajo que el otro canal, tenes idea de por que?


----------



## angel36

Revisaste las resistencias que no estén fuera de valor?


----------



## matias_2008

Ok, voy a revisarlas una por una, le cambié las resistencias r27-j por las r22j 5 W que ayer compré y en cuanto le di alimentación reventó el tip42c, seguramente se quemó el otro tip y algún otro transistor.


----------



## pandacba

Aparte hace la siguiente prueba, poniendo la entrada en corto, y sin el palante puesto, medi justo en la unión de las R de .27 que tengas 22V y comental la medición


----------



## matias_2008

Te cuento, yo le cambié todos los transistores y le dejé la r27-j que ya tenía y le cambié una resistencia que estaba media negra que era de 27 Ohms por una de 22 Ohms, hasta acá anda perfecto solo que se escuchaba mas bajo que el otro canal, entonces la de 22 Ohms la cambié por una de 30 Ohms y lo probé y ya había poca diferencia de volumen ente un canal y otro, entonces dije le voy a cambiar las r27-j por las que compré r22j 5 W para ver si mejoraba, en cuanto le di tensión reventó el tip42c, seguramente también se quemó algún otro transistor, en cuanto pueda le cambio los transistores quemados y le vuelvo a poner la resistencias r27-j que tenía ya la placa.

Pandacba, si tenes el circuito no me lo pasarías por favor ?
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## angel36

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> Ok, voy a revisarlas una por una, le cambié las resistencias r27-j por las r22j 5 W que ayer compré y en cuanto le di alimentación reventó el tip42c, seguramente se quemó el otro tip y algún otro transistor.



¿Estás usando una serie para hacer las pruebas?


----------



## matias_2008

Lo que hice fue desoldar una pata de cada resistencia para medirla y que esté cercano al valor que dicen los colores, después de eso cambie las r27-j por las de 0.22 5 W que  compré yo y reventó el tip42c y se quemó una resistencia de 100 Ohms, mañana voy a comprar todos los transistores de vuelta y le cambio la resistencia quemada y le pongo las de 0.27 que tenía originalmente.


----------



## pandacba

Bien pero antes de meterle señal, primero lo que te dije, corto en la entrada y sin parlante medir la unión de las R de .27, allí tenes que tener la mitad de la fuente, si la fuente mide 44 V allí tiene que haber 22 V, si no hay 22 V hay un problema, en ese caso pregunta y te decimos como hacer.

Ah, y para la prueba ya con parlante hacé lo que te dice Ángel


----------



## matias_2008

Ok, mañana compro las cosa y hago todas las pruebas como me dicen, muchas gracias, Pandacba, tenes el diagrama de este amplificador, me lo podes pasar?

Que amplificador me recomiendas para sustituir el del Audinac ya que le cambie 3 veces los transistores y siempre se quema, quiero arma un amplificador nuevo desde cero que funcione con 45 Vcc y no mas de 2 Amperes por canal, intenté armar el TDA2050 con fuente simple pero no funciona, apenas le doy corriente se calienta al integrado.


----------



## pipa09

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> Que amplificador me recomiendas para sustituir el del Audinac ya que le cambie 3 veces los transistores y siempre se quema, quiero arma un amplificador nuevo desde cero que funcione con 45 Vcc y no mas de 2 Amperes por canal, intenté armar el TDA2050 con fuente simple pero no funciona, apenas le doy corriente se calienta al integrado.




Fijate éste amplificador, es viejito, pero de seguro el amigo Panda lo aprueba.






						Reparar Viejas placas RCA
					

jaja bueno por la resitencia Iskra que se ve alli, un infaltable 2N3055 Motorloa, un Tip110 pareciera más alla que diga Arg ese tipo de capsula digamos la parte metálica fue típica de los echos aqui, un capacitor Siemens axial(hoy una rareza) que muestra la fecha feb del '77  ya no se consigue...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## matias_2008

Ok, muchas gracias.


----------



## pipa09

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> Ok, muchas gracias.



Sino fijate algún otro de esos mismos (RCA-Fapesa, etc) que son garantía.


----------



## pandacba

Tenes una placa funcionando, y la otra no, teniendo esa funcionando es fácil encontrar la falla.

Subime las fotos que te pedi  y te indico donde medir y que tenes que tener en ese punto, por ahora fiate los diosdos que lleva en serie, los qu estan entre las bases de los drivers, por otor lado te fijaste en los drivers?, 

Aca hay un forista que tenia un problema similar y habia una falla y le ayudea enocntrarla, persevero y lo dejo funcionando. ese mismo equipo lo utilizaban como metodo de aprendizaje en las escuelas técnicas en buenos aires, 

Si haces andar ese estas listo para pasar a otra cosa y sobre todo si te queres dedicar a la electrónica tenes que armarte de mucha paciencia, los impasientes no llegan lejos.

Regla de oro se me quemo dos veces un componente no sigo cambiandolo investigo el problema, porque una sola R que este abierta o desvalorizada te lo hace saltar de una, y como es un solo transistor el problema esta en la parte previa que maneja ese transistor, fijate que consicidan las patas de los msmos ya que los que tenia puede que no esten en el mismo orden es decir hay BCE y hay ECB y si lo pones como vienen obvio algo se rompe corrobora esas cosas


Si hace algo y no te funciona, no saltea a otra cosa, porque tampoco te va a funcionar, tenes que depurar tu forma de trabajar, para no cometer errores, y menos saltar a un equipo más grande que si bien fuanciona de una, pero para quienes tienen experiencia, si no lee y fijate todos los que penan por pequeños errores de armado y no lo pueden poenr en marcha

A las personas que les enseñe empezaron con un ampli de 2W y hasta que no lo daban vuelta no pasaban a otra cosa, primero armarlo y hacerlo funcionar, es muy simple pero no siempre les funcionaba, una vez en marcha a medir y porque habia tal medición en tal parte, que medidas debia esperar en ciertos puntos, auste de bias etc etc, luego se los destruia.... si para aprender a repararlos y hasta que no lo dominaban no pasaba a otra cosa y al impaciente y nervioso le cascaba los dedos en el cajón del escritorio........


----------



## matias_2008

Ok, muchas gracias, hoy compro y cambio todos lo transistores y todas las resistencias, después de hacerlo te cuento cómo me fue.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, le cambié todas la resistencias y los transistores y funciona perfecto, seguro que alguna resistencia estaba en mal estado por eso reventaba el TIP, me podrías pasar los diagramas de los amplificadores entre 5 y 10 W ? Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Viste?, valio la pena, te felicito, me da alegria que lo hiciste andar y ahora podes decir, con real orguyo que vos lo hiciste andar

Bien aqui estan dos circuitos seleccionados, el segundo, ya te paso los transistores que vas a utilizar
Q1=2N5501
Q2=BC640
Q3=BC639
Q4=TIP29A
Q5=TIP30A
Tensión de fuente 33V para 8 ohms
Tensión de fuente 21V para 4 ohms cambiar el par Q4/Q5 por TIP31A/TIP32A


----------



## matias_2008

Gracias, suena muy bien, espero los transistores del de 5 W, el amplificador que quiero hacer es para 2 parlantes de 5" 4 Ohms de auto de 10 W rms, no será mejor hacerle un amplificador con el TDA2003 o el transistorizado tiene mejor calidad?


----------



## pandacba

Si bien el TDA2003 es compacto el trasnsitorizado ese suena mejor, si no conseguis los BD433/434 ponele BD439/BD441, otros pueden ser los BD243/244 , los otros transistores son fáciles de conseguir.


----------



## matias_2008

Ok, gracias, ¿que amplificador con integrado me recomiendas que no se exceda de los 10 W?


----------



## pandacba

El TDA2006 con 24Vdc y 4 ohms te da 12W de muy buena calidad, si no quers que pase los 12W bajas la alimeantación a 20-21V y tene 10W


----------



## matias_2008

Ok, muchas gracias, armé el TDA2006 y suena lindo.
¿Tenés algo de 70 W para arriba que no se pase de los 100 W, es para un subwoofer de 120 Wrms de 12 pulgadas, el filtro ya lo tengo, me falta el amplificador, que me recomendás?


----------



## pandacba

Te selecciono, un amplificador, es de 8 o de 4 Ohms?
Por ahora fijate en éste, con alimentación de +-40V y 8 Ohms de carga, te da 70 W

NCC200N 100W El heredero de las RCA 70W

Es de 100 pero a +-50 V, con la tensión que te dije te da la potencia que necesitás,


----------



## matias_2008

Ok, muchas gracias.


----------



## Carlos Alejandro Gómez

crimson dijo:


> Hola Matías, yo los reemplacé dela siguiente manera:
> RCP 701 C = BD139        RCP 700 C = BD140         RCA 1C08 = TIP36C
> RCA 1C09 = TIP35C      2A3704 = BC337       2A3702  = BC327
> Acordate de reemplazar *todos* los semiconductores, si cambiás de a uno por ahí el anterior está quemado o defectuoso y se te vuelve a quemar. Te mando un circuito de Audinac. Saludos C



Hola, soy nuevo en esto!!!, estoy reconstruyendo un Audinac AT 1000 y quisiera saber con que reemplazar los transistores de salida RCA 1C03 y RCA 1C08.
Gracias!!



			
				Carlos Alejandro Gómez dijo:
			
		

> Hola, soy nuevo en esto!!!, estoy reconstruyendo un Audinac AT 1000 y quisiera saber con que reemplazar los transistores de salida RCA 1C03 y RCA 1C08.
> Gracias!!



Además, me faltan las 4 perillas de aluminio de los tonos + las 2 de : vol y bal + las 2 de entradas aux, pienso mandarlas a fabricar, alguien tiene o sabe algo?
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que raro , porque normalmente los pares eran RCA1C108 y RCA1C107 equivalentes a TIP35*D* y TIP36*D*

Ojo que otra letra inferior *NO* serviría.

Te dejo la data del 103 :

RCA1C03 (NPN):
V(CBO) 120V
V(CEO) 100V
I(C) 4 amps
P(T) is 40 Watts with CASE temp at 25 decrees C.
F(T) 4 MHz
h(FE) 50-250

Equivalente al TIP41*D *

Saludos !


----------



## Carlos Alejandro Gómez

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que raro , porque normalmente los pares eran RCA1C108 y RCA1C107 equivalentes a TIP35*D* y TIP36*D*
> 
> Ojo que otra letra inferior *NO* serviría.
> 
> Te dejo la data del 103 :
> 
> RCA1C03 (NPN):
> V(CBO) 120V
> V(CEO) 100V
> I(C) 4 amps
> P(T) is 40 Watts with CASE temp at 25 decrees C.
> F(T) 4 MHz
> h(FE) 50-250
> 
> Equivalente al TIP41*D *
> 
> Saludos !



Mis disculpas, la salida original es :
RCA 1C 09 y RCA 1C 08...
Gracias por tu información, veo que consigo, me dieron TIP 30 A y TIP 31 C.
Sabés algo de las Ralco R 47 -J, de que potencia son?, porque las tengo que cambiar!!!, las placas son de 60 W c/u.
un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Un consejo , que los transistores sean de marca, leete TODO el post de Transistores Falsificados.

La Ralco seguro es de 5 Watts.

Y los transistores no pongas lo justo , que sobren en voltaje , corriente y potencia . . .  ya no son como antes !

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

Podes poner, que tensión de fuente tiene? y alguna fotografias del conjunto, placas vista de ambos lados, disipadores, fuente etc?

Porque con esos transistores de salida el equipo es de baja potencia y el reemplazo de los transistores puede resultar aún más fácil


----------



## belialgothyx

Amigos, yo tengo un AT 510 que me está dando algunos problemitas, grrrr, sale el sonido entrecortado, con ruidos y muy bajo. Hace más de 25 años que np hago nada de electrónica, así que lo llevé a un técnico (vivo en Merlo, San Luis) y me dice que es un filtro y no lo puede conseguir. ¿alguien tiene alguna experiencia similar o idea de qué hacer? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba

Te animas a pedirlo nostotros te guiamos para repararlo? No tengo idea de como sera el tema de componentes en San luis, pero me gustaria que lo retiraras porque si cambia algo estamos en problemas, asi que mejor se lo pides y si hay algo que no se consiga en tu ciudad, lo pidea a Córdoba que seguro lo consigues o de ultimo a a BsAs
Si has leido este y otros post habras visto que hemos ayudado a muchos a poner en marcha su querido equipo, incluso a un joven que estaba por desarmarlo porque no lo podia hacer funcionar, le dio un poco de trabajo pero tuvo la satisfacción de ponerlo en marcha.

Aguardamos tus comentarios


----------



## barbie1971

Hola, por si le sirve a alguien y tienen el libro, los Audinac se basan en los circuitos de audio de Texas. Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Bienvenido al foro, Te comenare que Audinac utilizo una variedad de esquemas dentro de los diponibl en la inductria nacional, e incluos a algunos les hicieron algunas modificaciones, afirmar que todos son texas no es exacto, si te fijas en los primeros post alli hay uno con transistores RCA con par diferencia y fuente partida, asi no eran los texas..... sin contar la de 2W y la de 6W la de 7/15W eran sobre 35Vdc y la 35/70 sobre 55Vdc en ambos casos fuente simple

De todas formas si vos tenes una relaciòn entre los modelos de equipos y el tipode ampli seria bueno que lo subas para dar mayor claridad

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dejo unas fotos de plaquetas de los AT300 , AT400 y AT1200


----------



## gandolfo333

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro! Saludos a todos!. Dejo unas fotos del AT1200 que yo tengo, un canal no me funciona, cambié todos los transistores, todo como dicen acá, medí todos los diodos y capacitores y me fijé también todas las resistencias y nada, al enchufarlo se quema una resistencia de un transistor........... que podrá ser ? 

Desde ya gracias !


----------



## Fogonazo

gandolfo333 dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro! Saludos a todos!. Dejo unas fotos del AT1200 que yo tengo, un canal no me funciona, cambié todos los transistores, todo como dicen acá, medí todos los diodos y capacitores y me fijé también todas las resistencias y nada, al enchufarlo se quema una resistencia de un transistor........... que podrá ser ?
> 
> Desde ya gracias !




Puede ser que:

1) No detectaste alguna falla de algún transistor
2) No cambiaste todo lo que estaba dañado.
3) Algo mal conectado
4) Un cortocircuito entre pistas
5) Todas las anteriores

Publica el esquema del amplificador y señala en él la resistencia que se te quema.


Lee éste tema antes de continuar quemando cosas :

Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puede ser que:  3) Algo mal conectado


 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/mis-transistores-to-92-tienen-patas-distinto-orden-115971/


----------



## elgriego

Hola gandolfo333,Por empezar ,como bien dice el colega Fogonazo,puede que tengas algun transistor mal,sobre todo los tipo to92,No olvidemos que el tester que usamos habitualmente ,es un aproximometro,que nos permite medir junturas en funcion de la tension del tester. Pero que es totalmente diferente a la tension de trabajo de los transitores en el amplificador en cuestion. Por eso los tr se deben probar con un tester dinamico diseñado para este fin,ya que permite aplicar voltages mas reales en las pruebas. Con respto a la r que se quema ,cual es su ubicacion?,se quema con el canal en vacio,o con carga?.

Saludos.


----------



## gandolfo333

Hola elgriego, los transistores los cambié todos, está mas que claro, y son TODOS reemplazos, las resistencias, si no le conecto ningún parlante se calientan leve, ahora, si le pongo el parlante, se escucha audio por 2 segundos y detonan, 
ahí te paso una foto con todo lo que detona.

Las resistencias de 470 son las primera que espichan, las cambié por unas del triple de su valor y después detonó la de 1k y también la de 100 , ya no se que hacer...

Me olvidaba, las resistencias de 470 y 100 tienen una flecha y apuntan, a cual transistor conecta y las 3 conectan a la BASE de cada transistor a donde apunta.

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## elgriego

Hola gandolfo333,evidentemente tenes un desbalance en el par complementario,provocado quizas por un transistor mal colocado o con fugas,si cuando pones el parlante se quema significa que tenes tension en la salida de audio,tenes que trabajar sin carga,hasta que esta condicion desaparesca,si tenes otro canal igual ,usalo para comparar tensiones.

Pd seria interesante tener el circuito para ,poder sacar mejores conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

elgriego dijo:


> seria interesante tener el circuito para ,poder sacar mejores conclusiones.


 
En el mensaje #2 

Ver el archivo adjunto 37347


----------



## Fogonazo

gandolfo333 dijo:


> hola elgriego......... los transistores los cambie todos, esta mas que claro, y son TODOS reemplazos.......   !



¿ Verificaste que la distribución de patas sea la misma que en los transistores originales. ?
¿ Verificaste no haber intercambiado un PNP con NPN ?


----------



## elgriego

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En el mensaje #2
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 37347



Muy bien colega Dosmetros ,No me habia dado cuenta que de trataba de el circuito,que habias posteado.

gandolfo333,Para que se quemen las r de 470 Algo pasa ,con los tr t504 y t 503,que provoca que esten conduciendo a lo loco,pueden estar mal ,pueden no coincidir los terminales,pero tenes que empezar por ese lugar,verificando todo una y otra ves ,hasta localizar al culpable o a los .....

Pd, Cuando se queman las r ,no muere ningun transistor asociado?,Segun se ve en el diagrama,no se trata de un circuito my complejo,Para que se quemen las r ,algun tr de los que te mencione ,queda conduciendo,Verifica tambien t505,y t506,por ese lado esta el problema. Bueno Estimado, A pensar y a medir, que sale.

Saludos.


----------



## gandolfo333

Hola elgriego, he medido todo, pongo todo, nuevo desde cero y nada es mas con el tema de las patas de los transistores, en la placa aparece marcado originalmente BASE, COLECTOR, y EMISOR, y hasta para sacarme la duda he desarmado la placa del canal que si funciona y están bien marcados en la placa, a cada reemplazo que conseguí, he buscado su datasheet correspondiente y he ubicado cada pata a que corresponde, lo raro es porque cuando esta SIN PARLANTE, prende y no se quema nada, y cuando conecto el parlante, se quema todo ! jajajaaj

Abrazo !


----------



## DOSMETROS

gandolfo333 dijo:


> a cada reemplazo que consegui, he buscado su datasheet correspondiente y he hubicado cada pata a que corresponde.......


 
Eso no te sirve para nada  , tenes que hacerlo a tester *si o si* , primero midiendo en escala de díodos para encontrar las bases y luego confirmando colector y emisor midiendo el hfe 

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta es una lectura recomendable:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/


----------



## gandolfo333

Hola DOSMETROS, he comparado el componente con su datasheet y he corroborado la veracidad del datasheet con el tester sobre el componente

Hola Fogonazo, he leído y entiendo, he buscado sus patas en el data y corroborado con el tester, igual hago una consulta, la base la encuentro como en todo transistor, como se cual es el colector y el emisor sin ver el data? Se puede encontrar con el tester ? Pregunto por las dudas que esté mal el datasheet! Abrazo!


----------



## elgriego

Hola gandolfo333,Como la Mayoria de las veces ,Las respuestas estan en la red.
Tenes en el siguiente link ,un metodo de medicion de semiconductores.

http://www.neoteo.com/midiendo-diodos-y-transistores-15335/


Saludos.


----------



## crimson

gandolfo333 dijo:


> ...la base la encuentro como en todo transistor, como se cual es el colector y el emisor sin ver el data???


Una forma sencilla es usar el medidor de hfe del tester. Si ponés los terminales E B C y te daun hfe superior a 100 está bien, si te da uno inferior a 20 las patas E y C están cambiadas.
Saludos C


----------



## gandolfo333

elgriego dijo:


> Hola gandolfo333,Como la Mayoria de las veces ,Las respuestas estan en la red.
> Tenes en el siguiente link ,un metodo de medicion de semiconductores.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



ENTENDIDISIMO! Entoces estaba midiendo todo correctamente, gracias por la mano!!



crimson dijo:


> Una forma sencilla es usar el medidor de hfe del tester. Si ponés los terminales E B C y te daun hfe superior a 100 está bien, si te da uno inferior a 20 las patas E y C están cambiadas.
> Saludos C



Gracias!!! Lo voy a probar, nunca usé la parte de medir transistores con esa parte del tester, siempre lo usé con las puntas y midiendo en diodo. Muchas gracias por el dato, lo voy a probar !  Saludos.

Bueno, ante todo muchas gracias por la mano que me dan todos ! muy buena onda ! Acá dejo unas fotos, me decidí a empezar de cero, cero, cero, voy a empezar con todas las resistencias, medir y montar; todos los diodos, medir y montar; capacitores, medir y montar.

Hoy o mañana me llegan los reemplazos originales de RCA1C07 y RCA1C08, ya conseguí los BC239 originales, solo me faltarian los 3702E , 3704E , RCP700C y RCP701C, vuelvo a repetir, gracias a todos por la maniobra que me están dando !    Ah, me olvidaba, paras los diodos SR3215 hay algún reemplazo por las dudas ? Y para los 1N914 ?

Gracias !


----------



## DOSMETROS

1N941 idéntico al 1N4148


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 1N941 idéntico al 1N4148



Muchas gracias ! Es un reemplazo directo óptimo si si si, es excelente !



crimson dijo:


> Una forma sencilla es usar el medidor de hfe del tester. Si ponés los terminales E B C y te daun hfe superior a 100 está bien, si te da uno inferior a 20 las patas E y C están cambiadas.
> Saludos C



Hola he medido el hFE y todos me han dado por encima de 100, único detalle, conseguí bc239, me compré 10 y los he medidos todos y varían mucho, desde unos 450 hasta unos 650, todos de una misma tanda, eso es normal ? Pregunto porque estoy bastante perseguido ya con todo.......

Por ahora he conseguido solo ésto, que no es poco, adjunto imagenes y aguardo respuestas, desde ya y de antemano, gracias a todos !


----------



## elgriego

Hola gandolfo333,Entraste en tunel del tiempoQuien tiene esos materiales ,hoy dia????

Pd Parecen Buenos.

Pd2 No creo Que alguien se haya tomado el trabajo de falsificar un Tr que dice Ti Arg. Buenisimo,Pero a mi no me engañas ,vos tenes una maquina del tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## gandolfo333

elgriego dijo:


> Hola gandolfo333,Entraste en tunel del tiempoQuien tiene esos materiales ,hoy dia????
> 
> Pd Parecen Buenos.
> 
> Pd2 No creo Que alguien se haya tomado el trabajo de falsificar un Tr que dice Ti Arg. Buenisimo,Pero a mi no me engañas ,vos tenes una maquina del tiempo.
> 
> Saludos.




Jajajajajaja  Me mata! La máquina del tiempo! ojala ! Me los traigo todos !  Lo que pasa que el que busca encuentra, y mas cuando tiene ganas ! Ya falta menos, solo quedan por encontar las RCP700C y RCP7001C originales o un buen reemplazo como los de la foto que corresponden a las RCA1C07 y RCA1C08......


Por el momento ando en busca de reemplazo para DIODO MOTOROLA SR3215, alguien del foro sabrá algo ? Y de paso dejo la lista COMPLETA de componentes y su ubicación en la placa, eso si, va de paso, tengo 3 capacitores que dicen, uno dice N18 que ni idea que valor es o ni idea como pedirlo, otro que dice 5P6 y otro N22, alguna idea de estos 3 capacitores ?

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

RCP700C 

Y si leo el post , mensaje 2


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dónde van puestos los RCP700C ? En paralelo (protegiendo) con los transistores de salida ?



Me mataste, ahí publiqué la placa de los 2 lados y la lista de componentes con la ubicación, no se cómo hacer para darte el link así lo ves y no volver a subir las fotos, lo que si te puedo dar es el data de cada uno, que los encontré.


----------



## DOSMETROS

RCP700C 

Y si lees el post , mensaje 2  ?


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> RCP700C
> 
> Y si lees el post , mensaje 2  ?



Lo vi y leí pero para mi no son los correctos, creo a mi entender y sin ofender, armé con eso y explotó ! Es mas, ahora mirando mas detenidamente los 701c y 700c manejan un IC de 2 A , un VCBO de 105 V y un VCEO de 80 V , cosa que los bd139 y 140 manejan un IC de 1.5 VCBO de 80 V y un VCEO de 80 V, no son un poco chicos ?

No sería mejor los BD239C y BD240C ? Manejan un IC de 2 A, un VCBO de 115 V y un VCEO de 100 V ? Pregunto para enterder, saber y tambien dar una mano .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Serían falsos , los BD139 y BD140* son de los mejores* excitadores que existen , sin ningún lugar a dudas ! . . . O los pusiste mal 

Podes poner TIP41C y TIP42C pero no coinciden las patas ,* iría invertidos* respecto de los BD.

Peeeeeeroooooo quizás tampoco coincidían las patas con los RCP700C *que creo* que llevaban *la base* al medio  , y los otros llevan colector al medio 

EDITO : Ese amplificador no necesita más de 1 A , pero si querés poné los BD239C y BD240C , o mínimo los B 

Pero sin duda tenés un lio con el órden de las patas


----------



## gandolfo333

Puede que si, falsos ! El grabado era malo.

Los bd139 y bd140 pueden ser de lo mejor en excitadores, pero los datos de los 700c y 701c son mayores que los de los bd139 y 140 , quiero suponer y calcular que es preferible que sobre algo de transistor o sea idéntico, pero no que sea chico, a mi entender, con respecto a las patas, es correcto que no concuerdan, los 700c y 701c son EBC y los bd139 y bd140 son ECB, la disposición de las patas la reconozco y que el transistor quede cruzado no molesta, hay lugar de sobra  , con respecto a reemplazo estoy en lo correcto o no ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

RCP700c = EBC
BD139 = ECB
TIP41C = BCE

Si te recomendamos esos transistores es porque nos hemos cansado de arreglar esos amplificadores.

Ese amplificador con 70 V de alimentación (±35V) puede dar *a toda furia* 60 Watts sobre 8 Ohms.

A lo sumo tendrás 2 A en los transistores de salida , con un hfe de 10 necesitarán 0,2 A en sus bases . . . vas entendiendo ?

Y como lo que sobra no falta , ponele los BD239 y 240 C , que quedan más cómodos con la tensión Vce.

Es un lindo amplificador vintage y suena bien


----------



## gandolfo333

Gracias !   , de a poco voy entendiendo y mejorando y si puedo tambien doy una mano!!! 

Cito: A lo sumo tendrás 2 A en los transistores de salida , con un hfe de 10 necesitarán 0,2 A en sus bases . . . vas entendiendo ? Esa parte no entendí, estoy complicado con el tema de los transistores ! Pero quiero aprender !

Te/los dejo descansar y de paso tambien me tiro un rato yo que 7 am arriba otra vez ! Abrazo y mil gracias !


----------



## elgriego

gandolfo333 dijo:


> jajajajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo 3 capacitores que dicen, uno dice N18 que ni idea que valor es o ni idea como pedirlo, otro que dice 5P6 y otro N22........
> 
> alguna idea de estos 3 capasitores???
> 
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias a todos!!!



Hola, estos son los valores.

N18 = 180Pf
5P6 =  5,6Pf 
N22 = 220Pf

Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## gandolfo333

elgriego dijo:


> Hola, estos son los valores.
> 
> N18 = 180Pf
> 5P6 =  5,6Pf
> N22 = 220Pf
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Saludos.



Buen dia!!

VAMO VAMO! que cada vez falta poco 

Muchas gracias por los datos 

Hoy compro los capa esos y a la tarde me lo pongo a armar con todo nuevito! Esperemos que no detone nada!

Hay alguna manera de enchufabar el módulo amplificado este en vacio y probar y ajustar para que no explote nada???

Aca en el foro vi que hay un tema, pero creo que es para otro tipo de ampli.....


Desde ya millones de gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Te das cuenta que si hubieras leído y prestado atención en lo que se te comentaba el amplificador ya estaría funcionando hace rato.
Muchos Comentarios/Consejos hubo que repetirlos varias veces para hacerte entender.




gandolfo333 dijo:


> . . . . Hay alguna manera de enchufabar el módulo amplificado este en vacio y probar y ajustar para que no explote nada???. . .



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/965439/


----------



## gandolfo333

Fogonazo dijo:


> Te das cuenta que si hubieras leído y prestado atención en lo que se te comentaba el amplificador ya estaría funcionando hace rato.
> Muchos Comentarios/Consejos hubo que repetirlos varias veces para hacerte entender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problema con amplificador Audinac
> 
> 
> Viste?, valio la pena, te felicito, me da alegria que lo hiciste andar y ahora podes decir, con real orguyo que vos lo hiciste andar  Bien aqui estan dos circuitos seleccionados, el segundo, ya te paso los transistores que vas a utilizar Q1=2N5501 Q2=BC640 Q3=BC639 Q4=TIP29A Q5=TIP30A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com



Yo tambien vuelvo a repetir porque parece que tampoco me entendieron............

1) No detectaste alguna falla de algún transistor............. los revise todos y cambie todos
2) No cambiaste todo lo que estaba dañado........ los cambie todos
3) Algo mal conectado.......... revise todo mas de 20 veces
4) Un cortocircuito entre pistas.......... plaqueta original en perfecto estado
5) Todas las anteriores............ respondidas!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

gandolfo333 dijo:


> yo tambien vuelvo a repetir porque parece que tampoco me entendieron............
> 
> 1) No detectaste alguna falla de algún transistor............. los revise todos y cambie todos
> 2) No cambiaste todo lo que estaba dañado........ los cambie todos
> _*3) Algo mal conectado..*_........ revise todo mas de 20 veces
> 4) Un cortocircuito entre pistas.......... plaqueta original en perfecto estado
> 5) Todas las anteriores............ respondidas!!!



Si en realidad hubieras prestado atención , ahora no se estaría discutiendo sobre la distribución de patas de los transistores, (Mal conectados) ni consultarías por algo que te aconsejé *30* comentarios antes 
Luego te lo volví a aconsejar aquí,:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/965653/ _Y nuevamente aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/966218/ _


gandolfo333 dijo:


> . . . Hay alguna manera de enchufabar el módulo amplificado este en vacio y probar y ajustar para que no explote nada??? . . .



Además de que yo NO fui el único que resaltó que *NO* lees con atención lo que te comentan.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/967605/ _
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/967600/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya que éste post va a requerir de una limpieza *algo profunda* , te tiro unas pistas levemente *en serie* y *levemente iluminati* :

















Eso figuraba en el post que te recomendó Fogo 28 post atrás


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg




----------



## gandolfo333

Hola, acá dejo 4 imagenes de los transistores que por el momento monté aparte de todas las resistencias y capacitores, si alguno está mal montado ME AVISAN !  , los medí uno por uno e identifiqué sus patas y los monté, miren bien las fotos de la ubicación de cada pata, sobre la placa está la serigrafía con la ubicación de cada pata.



elgriego dijo:


> Hola, estos son los valores.
> 
> N18 = 180Pf
> 5P6 =  5,6Pf
> N22 = 220Pf
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, volviendo al ruedo de las preguntas, aunque a mucho, creo a mi entender, no les guste....

N18 = 180Pf............... me dieron uno que dice 181 y está bien
5P6 = 5,6Pf ............... me dieron uno que dice 221 y está bien

N22 = 220Pf............... me dieron uno que dice 569 y creo que esta mal, puede ser ?


----------



## elgriego

gandolfo333 dijo:


> Bueno, volviendo al ruedo de las preguntas, aunque a mucho, creo a mi entender, no les guste....
> 
> N18 = 180Pf............... me dieron uno que dice 181 y está bien
> 5P6 = 5,6Pf ............... me dieron uno que dice 221 y está bien
> 
> N22 = 220Pf............... me dieron uno que dice 569 y creo que esta mal, puede ser ?



569 = 5,6 Pf

Saludos.


----------



## gandolfo333

elgriego dijo:


> 569 = 5,6 Pf
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias ! entonce está bien !  , por ahora llevo todo armado menos los 700c y 701c porque no conseguí los bd239 y bd240, con respecto a la prueba del amplificador en vació es así como está la imagen ? La serie de la lámpara a la entrada de los 220 V ? La entrada de audio puenteada ? Y a la salida tengo que medir ? Cuantos mV ? Si no entendí mal es así...

Gracias !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , así está bien :

Ver el archivo adjunto 119580

Prueba inicial SIN PARLANTE !

A la salida de parlantes debés medir cero volt o unos pocos milivolts , tal vez 5 mV

Si está estable , no explota , no echa chispas ni fuego , si ningún transistor se pone al rojo ; entonces ya estarías.

Si hay demasiado Offset en parlante (ej.: 200mV) entonces deberías jugar con T500 y T501 que son los que definen eso. Los intercambias de lugar o vas probando hasta que mejore (lo técnicamente aceptable sería que tengan idéntico hfe , aunque a veces eso no se cumlple.

Saludos !


----------



## gandolfo333

Hola.... gracias por entender mí esquema! Poco sofisticado.... paint!
Los BD169 tienen un hFE de.... uno 649 y otro de 660..... están bien??
Es lo mas próximo que encontré en esos....

Y en T503 y T504 es algo también muy similar el igual el hFE.....

Por momento BD 239 Y 240 no conseguí

Otra mas.... a la salida tengo que medir 0V o 5mV como máximo.....

Hace falta o es mejor, medir la salida con un osciloscopio???? O solo tester y listo el pollo???


Desde ya muchísimas gracias de corazón a todos en este foro! Contento y feliz!



Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/965439/


----------



## gandolfo333

Bueno.. pasé un ratito para ver como estaba todo. Por el momento no consigo los BD239 y 240. Si alguien sabe algo me avisa!

Abrazo!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

2sd669 + 2sd669a


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 2sd669 + 2sd669a



Consulto porque no entendí, no tendrían que ser uno NPN y otro PNP ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Que , no me puedo equivocar ? 

2SD669 - 2SB649


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Que , no me puedo equivocar ?
> 
> 2SD669 - 2SB649
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/8/2/4/6/que.jpg



Tampoco para que te enojes, NO ENTENDÍA !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nomenojo 

Y sinó los 

BD139 + BD140

TIP41C + TIP42C


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nomenojo
> 
> Y sinó los
> 
> BD139 + BD140
> 
> TIP41C + TIP42C




Ok, uffffffffffffff pensé que si. Lo que menos quiero es que se enojen, si les voy a romper la_ paciencia_ !!!!  

Los 139 y 140 los puse pero no caminaron y les tomé idea, acá dejo imagen de cada uno, el 139 de aspecto joya, el 140 lo dudo ! Los tips tengo los 2........... armo con eso y pruebo ? Otra cosa que para mi, importante, puedo armar toda la placa y probar en vació son los 2 transistores de salida/potencia ? ( T5007 y T508)


----------



## DOSMETROS

El BD139 me parece muy rústico y torcido el grabado para ser ST , pero por ahí me equivoco .

Ojo que hay DEMASIADOS tip 41 y 42 falsos.

Si, probá sin los de salida.


----------



## gandolfo333

Si también noté el 140, parece como borrado y remarcado, el 139 está bastante torcido, en vivo y en directo está mas chingado que en la foto. Acá te dejo lo de los tip, quiero saber tu opinion.

Gracias !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos con la *F* andan bien


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esos con la *F* andan bien



Buenísimo ! Mañana armo la serie y a probar !  Entonces sin los transistores de salida colocados, que tendría que medir o dónde tendría que medir ?  Valores, medidas, etc.

De paso te dejo uno que tengo hace unos años y creo que es posta !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sin los transistores de salida , cero volt en parlante , si todo está bien ponés el parlante y deberías tener audio , probalo bajito.

Acordate de fijarte el tema patas 

Ese transistor me gusta mucho  !


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin los transistores de salida , cero volt en parlante , si todo está bien ponés el parlante y deberías tener audio , probalo bajito.
> 
> Acordate de fijarte el tema patas
> 
> Ese transistor me gusta mucho  !



Bien por el transistor ! Me da una buena idea de aspecto  , las patas las voy a revisar, primero data, segundo multímetro en diodo y tercero medidor hFE y despues de todo eso de ahí arranco !

Siempre sin los transistores de salida, 0 V en parlante, entrada de audio puenteada, lámpara en serie, si no calienta y nada explota, saco el puente e inyecto audio bajito bajito., siempre sin los transistores de salida, algo se va a escuchar sin los transistores ? 

Otra consulta, con el osciloscopio, podría medir algo a la salida de los parlantes ? De que manera ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sin los de salida va a sonar cómo un audífomo , no le des volumen alto porque quemás los excitadores , tantealos que no recalienten.







Con osciloscopio podrias "ver" la onda de salida , que no esté trabajando en clase B , ni que recorte , pero eso dejalo para cuando lo armés completo


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin los de salida va a sonar cómo un audífomo , no le des volumen alto porque quemás los excitadores , tantealos que no recalienten.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/0/4/5/5/601915df44e3ea7d549d58688fabc039_1068.jpg
> 
> Con osciloscopio podrias "ver" la onda de salida , que no esté trabajando en clase B , ni que recorte , pero eso dejalo para cuando lo armés completo



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

Alto dedo, ese parece ser un tip42 de los míos visto de atras ! 

Entonces 0V en salida y tantear y tocar todos los transistores, si no calientan y tampoco dejan ampolla le tiro los 2 de salida, mido de nuevo los 0 V o como máximo 5 mV entonces si todo está bien le mando parlante.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las Normas del Foro prohiben postear en patas  , debe ser al menos con zapatos de charol


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las Normas del Foro prohíben postear en patas  , debe ser al menos con zapatos de charol



Mañana sin falta termino de armar todo y antes de enchufar el parlante posteo todo y de ahí hago lo que me digan y también prometo que saco los zapatos y les mando franela para la foto !   

2SD669 - 2SB649 mañana me llegan, hoy no tuve tiempo de hacer nada 

También me van a mandar NTE 188 y NTE189, a ustedes que les parece ?
Mañana llega todo y pruebo!?  También trate de buscar hfe lo mas parejo para los T500 y T501 y en bd169 hay una diferencia de 20 hfe uno del otro y me parece un montón, si lo pude lograr en bd239c....... logre 480 hfe y 479 hfe.... me parece casi perfecto ! También logre un hfe de ±2 en T503 y T504.

Escucho opiniones y sugerencias!

Abrazos y buenas noches!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahora que me acuerdo , Crimson mencionó por algún lado, que había visto equipos que usaban dos MJE340 o MJE350 (según corresponda) en paralelo , ésto para tener buena tensión y el doble de corriente. Cada uno debería llevar una resistencia de unos 4Ω7 , en serie con su emisor


----------



## crimson

Satamente, el Titan2000 de elektor por ejemplo:

Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

crimson dijo:


> Satamente, el Titan2000 de elektor por ejemplo:. . .
> Saludos C



Buena memoria* Sr."C"*


----------



## gandolfo333

Hola, buenos días ! Todavía no me han llegado las cosas y no pude meter mano por el momento  , pregunta, los mensajes 85, 86, 87 son de algo para mi ?  porque no los entendí 

Abrazos a todos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si lees atentamente el 85 verás que si.

En el 86 , Crimson amablemente puso el ejemplo-diagrama 



El 87 es solo un comentario


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si lees atentamente el 85 verás que si.
> 
> En el 86 , Crimson amablemente puso el ejemplo-diagrama
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 119833
> 
> El 87 es solo un comentario



no entiendo lo que me quieren decir........ 

mi ampli es un audinac at-1200.........


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , y vos no conseguias los BD 239 Y 240


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , y vos no conseguias los BD 239 Y 240



no hubo caso con esos BD 239 y 240.............

si tuve suerte con los 2SD669*A* - 2SB649*A* y NTE 188 - NTE189 

cual seria lo mejorcito???

el diagrama de la foto es por si no consigo algun tran y armo ese rama de transistores??? 



desde ya gracias!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si el diagrama era por si no conseguias 

Yo pondria los 2SD669*A* - 2SB649*A*


----------



## gandolfo333

ahora entendi bien! gracias! 

listo calculo que mañana a la mañana tengo todo eso..........

para ese par de tran hace falta afinar bien el hFE?? me compre 10 de cada.....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mas o menos , no taaaaaanto. Andará por 100 calculeo


----------



## gandolfo333

ok!

influye mucho que el VEBO de los NTE sea de 4V y de los 2S sea de 5V?? 

porque de los RCP 700 y 701 es de 4V............


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , no pasa nada


----------



## gandolfo333

hola me han llegado las cosas!!!! 

me mandaron cualquiera!!!

2SD669A - 2SB649A esto llego pero 669AC, parece original y el 649 vino sin la A y parece bien pero bien trucho!!!! que hago??

los y NTE 188 - NTE189 nunca llegaron me mandaron los BD538K marca CDIL, y BD537 marca ISC.......... estos ultimos, sirven de algo



gracias y salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS

2SD669A*D* no existe así que ha de ser una imitación.

2SB649, 2SB649A - Syntax Taiwan sin la A aguanta un poco menos de tensión , pero igual te sobraría 

BD538K 80V 8A CDIL Continental Device India Limited

BD537 marca ISC . . . INCHANGE Semiconductor Company


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 2SD669A*D* no existe así que ha de ser una imitación.
> 
> 2SB649, 2SB649A - Syntax Taiwan sin la A aguanta un poco menos de tensión , pero igual te sobraría
> 
> BD538K 80V 8A CDIL Continental Device India Limited
> 
> BD537 marca ISC . . . INCHANGE Semiconductor Company



hola que tal........ viste mal, puse AC no AD............... son AC por las dudas.........


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , probalo con lámpara de filamentos en serie de 25 Watts  y sin transistores de salida


----------



## gandolfo333

dale buenisimo, voy a ver donde la consigo la de 25 porque solo tengo de 60w 100w 150w y 200w

ferreteria vieja......................


abrazos y gracias!!!!!




Edit:

Sin lámpara estamos en el horno?????


----------



## gandolfo333

Listo! Que mala suerte! Esto no anda......

Arme la serie, puente en entrada de audio, tester a la salida de parlantes.........

30 volts de salida....... 

La serie al prender se ilumina y luego queda casi apagada......

La placa hay olor a calentito después de 10 o 20 segundo......

Apague todo.......

Esto como sigue?????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Posible corto en Q502 o en Q505

O abierta la de 100 o de 0,47 de abajo (rama negativa)

O te falta la tensión negativa

Tanteá que es lo que se calienta 

Al apagarse la lámpara no circula corriente peligrosa


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Posible corto en Q502 o en Q505
> 
> O abierta la de 100 o de 0,47 de abajo (rama negativa)
> 
> O te falta la tensión negativa
> 
> Tanteá que es lo que se calienta
> 
> Al apagarse la lámpara no circula corriente peligrosa



502 y 505 nuevos los saque y medi. Están bien

El ampli esta sin tran de salida

Las resistencias cuales?

Lo de la tensión negativa, tengo bien +36 -36 y +-73


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que tensión tenés en colector de T502 ?


Ver el archivo adjunto 37347


----------



## gandolfo333

En colector de T502 con respecto a tierra tengo 30V......


----------



## DOSMETROS

La base de ese transistor T502 debería tener la tensión de alimentación menos 0,7 Vdc (medí entre su base y emisor)

Puede que el camino desde su colector hasta el negativo esté interrumpido (22Ω / los dos díodos / 1k y 1k)

Fijate que hay un punto marcado a -18V , medilo.

Puede ser que T500 o T501 estén en corto.

Puede que la de 4k7 o la de 2k2 en colector de ellos esté abierta o mal soldada.


----------



## gandolfo333

LO LOGRE! LO LOGRE!

sin tran de salida logre 0.053V salida del parlante!!

El T502 calienta un poco, si acercó la napia se siente el calor y el olor a calor pero todavía no eploto nada


Como continua esto????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te vas a llevar el secreto a la tumba o vas a compartirlo  ?

Al T502 ponele un pequeño disipador.

Poné los transistores de salida y rezá 

Rezá sin parlante


----------



## gandolfo333

Medi T502 y tengo 0.65

Después de 10 minutos en marcha calientan 502 505 506 al punto de tocar y queman, pero no hacen ampollas

La falla me quiero cortar los gemelos!! La pista que va a la resistencia de 2k2 esta rayada y cortada, no tenía continuidad!!!!

Como paso, ni idea!!

Ahora porque los 3 tran calientan tanto???? Sera porque están en vacio????

Rezo y pongo los tran de salida y mido en vacio???? Hace falta medir algo mas antes de poner los tran de salida????


Gracias hasta el momento por la mano que me dieron TODOS!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si tenés cero volt en parlante estás super bien para seguir 

En cuanto a los transistores calentones * , poné los de salida y vemos como reaccionan

* Salvo que luego los vayas cambiando por otra variedad , estilo o marca que tengas a ver si mejoran


----------



## gandolfo333

SI SI SI SI SI SEÑORES!!

0V a la salida de los parlantes con transistores de salida colocados!!

Los demás tran calientan un toke menos!

Faltaría inyectar audio, no?????


Como prosigue esto????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dejá la lámpara serie , conectá el parlante y poné audio bajito 

La lámpara debe parpadear al darle algo de volumen.


----------



## gandolfo333

Si si. Voy a hacer eso urgente! Jajajajjja!

Ahora después de estar un rato prendido me marca a la salida 0.044??

Esta bien?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medio altito , pero aceptable


----------



## gandolfo333

Ok..... estoy armando todo tranquilo......

Quiero tirarle audio ya!

.........

Bueno quiero agradecerles a TODOS los que me dieron una mano en este post con este ampli que tenía guardado en casa hace mas de 8 años , lo he logrado arregla gracias a ustedes...... me pone muy contento que me hayan dado la mano necesaria para poderlo sacar andando, por el momento funciona y se escucha una maravilla.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por la ayuda y el aguante que me tuvieron, se que soy un poco DURO para entender ciertas cosas, pero muchas gracias por el aguante que me tuvieron TODOS.

prometo mañana subir fotos del amplia armado y funcionando! Ahora estoy conectado desde celular porque la pc hoy se encapricho y no quiso conectar a internes.......

Pregunta técnica, bafles? Cajas? Repuestos? Reparación?

Tengo 2 cajas ESS PERFORMANCE SERIES modelo PS5A andan muy lindó, pero mí nene me metió la llave de la chata en un twiter y murió.....

Idea donde conseguír el repuesto?

Si el tema no corresponde me avisan y lo editó o ponen donde corresponda porque no entiendo como es.....


Desde ya muchísimas gracias a todos ! ! ! !

.


----------



## J2C

[Mode OFF Topic *ON*]

 Horace ya debería haber llegado desde Morón el Cabernet-Sauvignon !!!!.

 [Mode OFF Topic *OFF*]


----------



## DOSMETROS

A las dos cajas te referís no J2C  ?

Me super alegra que haya salido andando 

Te rompió el tweeter de cinta  ?







Ahogalo en la bañera y alegá emoción violenta 

Valen como 10 lucas esos bafles !






Tendría que llamar a un amigo a ver si le queda alguno de esos tweeters

P.D.: Si te animás le hacemos dos pequeñísimas mejoras a ese ampli


----------



## J2C

Una sola

Para vó que te gustan las morochas !!!


Es que yo lo uso pa pintar y prefiero la mezcla de Chardonnay con Pinot Noir !!!!



.


----------



## gandolfo333

buenos dias he vuelto!!!

todo funciona da maravillas!!! gracias a todos.............. y por el tema del vinazzi, yo no tomo y no entiendo ni medio

aca dejo imagen de lo que se me rompio de los parlantes si alguien sabe me chifla!!




gracias por todo!!! no lo voy a dejar de decir!!! 

DOSMETROS: que tipo de mejoras me decis?  yo no tengo problema!!

otra cosa, hay alguna manera de bajar esos 0.043V??? a la salida...... me gustaria hacerlo!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

gandolfo333 dijo:


> DOSMETROS: que tipo de mejoras me decis? yo no tengo problema!!


 

1º - Me gustaría que T500 y T501 se toquen entre ellos con grasa siliconada y un termocontraible los sostenga para que compartran la misma temperatura

Fijate aqui en la foto los dos que están envueltos en termocontraible rojo

Ver el archivo adjunto 85477

O en ésta en termocontraible negro 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/

En tu caso quizás lleguen a tocarse de cabeza y no de costado . . . eso le daría mejor estabilidad térmica respecto del Offset.

2º - Los dos díodos que están desde el colector de T502 hacia el negativo deberían ir tocando térmicamente el disipador , cómo en ésta foto que están montados en una plaquita apoyada al medio del disipador , eso para estabilizar térmicamente el Biass.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/

Es solo mecánica . . .  O hacerle el bias regulable con un transistor , una resistencia y un preset , pero eso ya sería más trabajo 



gandolfo333 dijo:


> otra cosa, hay alguna manera de bajar esos 0.043V??? a la salida...... me gustaria hacerlo!!


 
Intercambiá T500 con T501 o andá probando otros que tenés , esos dos son los que establecen el Offset

**************************

Ver el archivo adjunto 120010

Lo llamé a mi amigo y me dijo que tiene un tweeter completo de esos , que a la tarde me llamaba dede su casa 

Saludos !


----------



## gandolfo333

buenisimo!!!!

voy a probar todo todo!!!

y esssssssssssspetacular lo de TW!!!!!

muchas muchas gracias por todo!!!!!!

voy a estar atento!!!!

gracias!!!!



Wenas Wenas!!!

se sabe algo del TW????

estoy ansiosa!!!! ajajajajajjaja

abrazo!!!


----------



## gandolfo333

dejo fotos de mis bebes!!!!     quiero TW!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para ajustar el Offset , ya te dije *que el mejor método* es intercambiar los T500 con T501 , e ir probando distintos transistores al derecho y al revés hasta lograrlo .

Segundo método , agregar un preset de 100 Ohms en serie con el emisor de T500 *o de* T501 , el que resulte mejor , calibrar a cero Offset con el amplificador ya caliente, y luego sustituir por una resistencia fija del valor comercial mas parecido.

Tercer método , conectar los emisores de T500 y T501 a los extremos del preset , y el medio del preset a 4k7 , calibrar y dejar -()

Saludos !


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para ajustar el Offset , ya te dije *que el mejor método* es intercambiar los T500 con T501 , e ir probando distintos transistores al derecho y al revés hasta lograrlo .
> 
> Segundo método , agregar un preset de 100 Ohms en serie con el emisor de T500 *o de* T501 , el que resulte mejor , calibrar a cero Offset con el amplificador ya caliente, y luego sustituir por una resistencia fija del valor comercial mas parecido.
> 
> Tercer método , conectar los emisores de T500 y T501 a los extremos del preset , y el medio del preset a 4k7 , calibrar y dejar -()
> 
> Saludos !



el primer metodo ya lo probe y los tengo casi a los 2 canales en 0.03

el segundo metodo es el que voy a probar, lo veo mas simple

el tercero un toke mas complejo.......


a probar este finde!!!! 

abrazos!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

El primero no suma distorsión alguna.
El segundo suma una *muy* leve.
El tercero suma *dos* muy leves.


----------



## gandolfo333

Hola..... he puesto preset resistencia.....

Primero en T500 y después lo pase para T501

No baja mas de 0.012....... estamos bien????

Por otro lado no encontré distorsión alguna.... o mí oído es muy malo.....


Otra consulta que no tiene nada que ver con la parte del ampli.

Me estoy por ir a ver para comprar 2 bafles audinac 747.... por fotos, por el momento están bastante lindó, siendo consiente que tienen entre 20 a 30 años funcionando..... que opinan??? Suenan lindos??? Le van bien a este modelo de ampli????


Desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo

gandolfo333 dijo:


> . . . No baja mas de 0.012....... estamos bien????


12mV está bien "No toques mas".


> Por otro lado no encontré distorsión alguna.... o mí oído es muy malo.....


La distorsión si bien aumenta no llega a ser apreciada por una oreja 


> . . . Me estoy por ir a ver para comprar 2 bafles audinac 747.... por fotos, por el momento están bastante lindó, siendo consiente que tienen entre 20 a 30 años funcionando..... que opinan??? Suenan lindos??? Le van bien a este modelo de ampli????. . .


Las suspensiones y eventualmente los conos de los parlantes se degradan con el paso del tiempo, incluso puede que ya se encuentren descentradas, yo *NO* los compraría, salvo que el precio sea muy tentador.


----------



## gandolfo333

Fogonazo dijo:


> Las suspensiones y eventualmente los conos de los parlantes se degradan con el paso del tiempo, incluso puede que ya se encuentren descentradas, yo *NO* los compraría, salvo que el precio sea muy tentador.


 


a que le decis precio muy tentador????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fogo ,  quiere reemplazar unos monitores ESS PERFORMANCE SERIES modelo PS5A , de los que ya dispone


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fogo ,  quiere reemplazar unos monitores ESS PERFORMANCE SERIES modelo PS5A , de los que ya dispone



nu nu nu nu nu nu nu nu nu!!!! no los pienso reemplazar........... a esos les quiero cambiar el twteer que esta mocho...... 

y como este audinac tiene para conectar 4 altofalantes, al combo le quiero agregar los 747........

los cuales ya tengo en casita!!!!!!!

solo tienen un detalle, un medio esta creo que mertooooooooooo!!!!

ya veremos que es lo que hago..............

abrazo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bueno , bien ahí   , fotos del medio  , primero fijate que no se haya cortado una colilla (cablecitos flexibles que conectan con el cono y que de tanta vibración suelen cortarse)

Ésta noche o mañama al mediodía veo al Tweetero 

Saludos !


----------



## gandolfo333

si señores colilla cortada!!! medio funcionando!!!

gracias por la data!!!!

encontré también distorsion en un woofer........ como que se corta el sonido por milisegundos.....

sera lo mismo????

colillas donde consigo??..........



no se olviden del tweeeeeeeteeeeeeeerooooooooo!!!! por favor!!!!!


gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo lo compro aquí por metro , como "cable desnudo ultraflexible" : http://www.oesteaislante.com.ar/

Y no me olvidé  !


----------



## gandolfo333

alto dato!!!  

el lunes andaré por ahí!!!



gracias!!!!


----------



## gandolfo333

Ya logre hacer andar el parlante medio......

Mañana subo fotos o el domingo.....

También conseguí los copos de tela para los medios y también tela para los graves.... no tenían los de cartón.

Y de yapa ahora también palmo un grave, que suena entrecortado, para mi murió otro cable de esos....

El gran tema es que saco todos los tornillos y el parlante no sale ni coco.... esta como muy pagado....

Alguna idea????


Salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si no podés deslizar thinner con una jeringa de inyecciones sin arruinar el lustre 

Conseguiste los cablecitos que te dije ?


----------



## gandolfo333

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate si no podés deslizar thinner con una jeringa de inyecciones sin arruinar el lustre
> 
> Conseguiste los cablecitos que te dije ?



Voy a probar......

Si si los cables los conseguí! Gracias!


----------



## robertjune

Hola! Resulta que hace unos días compré usado un amplificador AUDINAC AT 300. Cuando lo probé en presencia del dueño funcionaba perfecto! (Un par de ruidos en los potes pero nada más). El dueño me había dicho que le había hecho una reparación y, apenas lo llevé a casa lo abrí para ver qué se le había hecho. Al parecer sólo se le reemplazaron dos condensadores, y se reemplazaron los correspondientes a ambos canales (desconozco el motivo, pero creo que eso conserva la simetría no?)... Bueno, lo que hice a continuación es pasarle un pincel para remover un poco la tierra, y lo armé nuevamente. Resulta que al día siguiente armé un cable con plug de 6,5 mm para conectar a la PC desde la entrada de AUX que tiene el equipo en el frente. Lo conecto a la PC, ansioso de escucharlo crujir (jaja), y, para mi sorpresa y desazón... Estaba más mudo que Chaplin. Aclaro que puse la perilla en el selector de AUX, y lo conecté con volumen cero. Subo el volumen, y nada. Lo pongo AL MÁXIMO, y se empieza a escuchar, débilmente. Conecto los auriculares desde la entrada frontal, y con volumen máximo, se escucha hiper bajo también. Probando los controles de tono y volumen, descubro que andan perfecto. Observando el circuito, noto que la salida de auriculares se toma del previo, y se conecta a través de resistencias de 150 Ohms. El ampli cuenta también con entradas de FONO C, FONO M y RADIO.
En esto no lo tengo claro, y estoy bastante desconcertado. Será una cuestión de señal de la salida de la PC? Con un celular me pasó lo mismo, y el hombre tomó señal desde una PC también... Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## pandacba

A que salida de la placa de audio lo conectaste??? proba en radio de la misma manera con el volumen al mínimo


----------



## robertjune

Voy a probar eso! Conecté el ampli a la salida de auriculares de una notebook. Luego de escribir el mensaje anterior me puse a investigar y descubrí otro problema!! Estuve escuchando un rato con los auriculares, (y luego con los parlantes), y, además del volumen hiper bajo, se nota un desbalance entre canales! Lo que hice fue mover la perilla del balance de tope a tope, descubrí que, cuando se escucha sólo el canal derecho, el volumen es mayor que si se escucha sólo el canal izquierdo (para darle una magnitud, el canal izquierdo se escucha hiper bajo mientras que el derecho se escucha hiper hiper bajo).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No entiendo nada !!
Como lo probaste en presencia del dueño anterior????
Que señal le metiste y por donde??
Que controles probaste????
Por donde lo conectaste ahora????
Si lo conectas a alguna fuente por la misma entrada de la prueba inicial, funciona bien o mal????


----------



## robertjune

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No entiendo nada !!
> Como lo probaste en presencia del dueño anterior????
> Que señal le metiste y por donde??
> Que controles probaste????
> Por donde lo conectaste ahora????
> Si lo conectas a alguna fuente por la misma entrada de la prueba inicial, funciona bien o mal????



Hola Dr. Zoiberg, y gracias por tu mensaje! Antes de contestar todas las preguntas, comento que seguí los consejos de pandacba y conecté la salida de auriculares de la notebook a la entrada de RADIO del AUDINAC (con una ficha DIN de 3 patas). Anduvo perfecto! El tema es el pequeño desbalance que creo tienen los canales.
Por si las dudas, les comento que el ampli tiene los controles de volumen, balance, ecualización de graves y agudos.
Ahora sí.
Pregunta: Como lo probaste en presencia del dueño anterior????
Cuando lo probé en presencia del dueño anterior, la señal que entraba ampli provenía de la salida de audio (frontal) de una PC de escritorio, conectada a la entrada de AUX del Audinac. Es más, antes de conectarlo a la salida de audio, la entrada de señal al (AUX del) ampli era tomada de la salida de auriculares de los parlantes "huevito". A pesar de todo esto, con un volumen en 3, se escuchaba fuerte en los parlantes.

Que señal le metiste y por donde??
Cuando lo probé en mi casa, lo que hice fue conectar la salida de auriculares de mi notebook a la misma entrada AUX que había usado el dueño anterior.

Que controles probaste????
Estuve probando el control de balance, y noté que si lo llevo a tope izquierdo, el parlante de la izquierda suena más bajo que si lo llevo a tope derecho (en este caso el parlante derecho suena más fuerte). Probando nuevamente me parece que era una cuestión subjetiva mía, ahora los escucho más parejos.

Por donde lo conectaste ahora????
Como escribí previamente, ahora lo conecté a la entrada de RADIO. Funciona con buen volumen, responde bien!

Si lo conectas a alguna fuente por la misma entrada de la prueba inicial, funciona bien o mal????
Dado que la prueba inicial es: conectar la entrada de audio al AUX, la respuesta es: funciona muy bajo. Probé con la notebook y con un celular. En ambos casos pasa lo mismo.

Ahora la pregunta que surge es: por qué pasa esto? Viene por el lado de las impedancias de salida de los dispositivos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cortocircuitá los vivos de las dos entradas de radio , verificá la diferencia de volumen.

Deshacé ese corto y cortocircuitá las entradas de los plaquetas amplificadoras de potencia , volvé a verificar la diferencia y comentanos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaa...no creo que tenga nada que ver con las impedancias. Lo primero que hay que hacer es analizar las entradas AUX. Suena bastante loco que habiendo enviado la señal de línea de una PC de escritorio y de auriculares de los parlantes a la entrada AUX en lo del dueño anterior funcione y ahora en tu casa no lo haga o lo haga mal. El desbalance entre canales... olvidate por ahora. Lo primero que hay que hacer es que funcione el ampli.
Por otra parte, la salida de auris de una notebook no es lo mismo (no tiene el mismo nivel) que la salida de auris de unos parlantitos de PC, así que buscate unos parlantes de PC con salida para auris y conectá ahí la entrada AUX del ampli. Si no lográs buen volumen como antes, es que palmó algo adentro. Si lo lográs, es un problema de niveles de señal y hay que corregirlo de otra forma.


----------



## robertjune

Antes que nada, gracias por las respuestas. Debo comentarles que soy un nabo! El ampli anda perfecto, lo que pasa es que por accidente tenía activada la entrada de cinta en lugar de las demás entradas. En el apuro, ansiedad, etc. no me dí cuenta ... Era cuestión de ponerla en la perilla de "Entradas". Lo que no explico es: por qué cuando pones la perilla en la opción de cinta, se escucha en ese volumen hiper bajo. Un saludo y les pido disculpas por las molestias.


----------



## Nik1984

Gente buenas noches. No se si es correcto preguntar aca, o abrir un nuevo tema, pero como el problema lo tengo en el mismo amplificador Audinac AT700 hago la prueba aca.
Reemplaze transistores de una placa del amplificador por que tenia uno volado, los excitadores. Cambie todos, con los reemplazos aqui mencionados y cuando arme todo volo una R de 100 ohms que lleva al colector del Tr de salida, en este caso TIP42C. Despues decidi no poner este Tr y cambiar la R y probar, y volo otra vez sin Tr. El otro Tr de salida no se mosquea. La tensino en las resistencias es de 46 volts, y lei que tendria que ser la mitad de la fuente, pero no puedo encontrar donde se genera la caida en la placa que si funciona. Espero su ayuda, Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Nik1984

Gente buenas noches. 
Les cuento que estoy renegando con un amplificador audinac AT700. No deja de quemar dos resistencias de 100 ohms que tiene en los transistores de salida. Reemplaze algunas resistencias que estaban morochas y medi las otras. Cambie transistores y diodos ademas de capacitores. Pero lo conecto a la fuente y sin los TR de salida al tiempo de estar conectado se queman esas resistencias. Si mal no recuerdo van al colector de los TR de salida. Ni hablar si pongo estos, vuelan por el aire.
En las R de .27 ohms tengo 23 volts, que es la mitad de lo que le entra a la placa, pero no puedo sacar el motivo por el cual se queman las R.
Si alguien me tira alguna idea, eternamente agradecido. Despues pongo fotos. Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las dos resistencias de 100 Ohms van a los colectores de los excitadores , así que tenés al menos uno volado , a quitar todos los transistores y a empezar de nuevo a medir todo.

Saludos !


----------



## Nik1984

Dos metros!! gracias por responder! Mira, te comento, todos los Tr son nuevos, son reemplazos obvio. Los cambie en base a lo que fui leyendo aca en este tema.
Ayudaria si pongo alguna foto? me tiene desconcertado. Lo raro es que dura un rato funcionando, sin los Tr de salida, puedo medir y comparar la placa que anda y estan todos los valores iguales, pero despues de un tiempo puuf . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Posiblemente transistores falsificados


----------



## Nik1984

NOOO jajajajaja vos decis? me caigo y me levanto. Mira que los medi, la posicion de las patas etc. y los compre en una casa de confianza.
Lo raro que las tensiones son iguales en ambas placas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mediste resistencias a ver si no hay alguna desvalorizada ?

Reemplazaste electrolíticos ?


----------



## Nik1984

Si señor. Cambie electroliticos, resistencias fusiladas y algunas fuera de valor, las ralco las cambie por que estaban incineradas tambien. Puse unas philips, son unas verdes, lo unico que no son de .27, son de .22 sera por eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No hay problemas con esa variación.

Sigo apuntandole a los transistores , si se queman las resistencias de 100 Ohms , los excitadores


----------



## Nik1984

Los excitadores son los T506 y T505? Puse BC337 en T505 y BC327 en T506. al colector de esos les llega la resistencia que vola. En T503 puse BC549 y en T504 puse BC558.
Ahora mi duda es los pares complementarios serian T504 y T506? o T505 con T506 y y T503 con T504. No se si es clara mi pregunta jejejeje
En T500 y T501 puse BC239 como los originales. y los de salida que serian T507 y T508 tengo TIP41C y TIP 42C.


----------



## crimson

A mí se me acabó la paciencia rápido con las placas de Audinac. Me pasó lo mismo... cambiar todo y que se siga quemando, me parece que al cocinarse la placa de circuito impreso pierde aislación o algo así. Lo que sea... salió plaqueta nueva y listo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1048298/ _Saludos C


----------



## Nik1984

Buen dia! me hiciste reir crismon. Yo confieso no ser un tipo de paciencia, pero me gustan las cosas originales. Voy a tratar por todos los medios arreglarlo, sino vere. Voy a poner unas fotos despues asi ven, y si a alguno se le ocurre algo me avisa! Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los dos excitadores y el VAS , son los tres que tienen disipador , reemplazalos por BD139 y BD140 , ojo que vas a tener que acomodarle las patas que las tiene en distinto órden y no les pongas disipador.

Ponele una lámpara serie de 60 Watts de filamento en los 220 V y probá


----------



## Nik1984

Gracias por responder dos metros. El BD139 reemplaza a que excitador? la misma pregunta para el BD140, y el VAS cual le pongo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Buscate los datashiits che !


----------



## Nik1984

jajajaja bueno no se me enoje. Ahi lo estoy viendo, y veo que son fisicamente distinitos. Ahora cual seria el motivo de reemplazar los que puse por estos? Pregunto para aprender!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok.

Son de mayor potencia y mas confiables , yo al menos nunca me choqué con sus falsificaciones. La idea es ver si lo podés hacer arrancar , despues veríamos que se vea mas "original" 

Por ejemplo , TIP41 hay mas falsos que verdaderos


----------



## Nik1984

Perfecto, tendrian mas rango para soportar tensiones. Lo que si siempre hice mal es en no armar la lampara para poder probar sin volar los Tr. TIP41C estuve poniendo los de la marca ST y vuelan como petardos. Con respecto a las tensiones, medi ambas placas, la que funciona y la que que estoy reparando y las tensiones son iguales en todos los termianes de los Tr incluso los de salida, por eso no entiendo por que vuelan! jajajajaja confieso que la primera vez pege un salto!


----------



## electrokeru

Hola estoy renegando con un AT1000 hace rato, posteo acá, porque la falla es igual a la comentada, entró con un canal que sonaba a la mitad, cambié transistores abierto o con fugas y tenía el mismo problema de que se prendían fuego las dos resistencias de 100 Ohm, cambié de proveedor de tip y pasó a quemarse una sola, volví a cambiar de proveedor y dejó de quemar las resistencias de 100 Ohm...
Ahora, el problema es que cuando mido la caída de tensión en esas resistencias de 100 Ohm, empieza bien, alrededor de los 600 mV, igual que en la etapa que funciona bien, pero va bajando de valor hasta quedar en 470 mv (o sea que la corriente baja de 6 mA a 4.7 mA) y no entra en régimen de funcionamiento, ya que el relé que se activa una vez en régimen, no se activa...
Estas pruebas las vengo haciendo con la serie desde que se quemaron dos veces las resistencias y los transistores de salida y excitadores...
Hace 15 días que estoy lidiando con esta etapa y los problemas de reemplazo de transistores..
¿Alguien sabe o tiene una idea de por dónde puede andar el problema?
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El diagrama es parecido a cual ? . . . O tenés el diagrama del 1000 ?


----------



## electrokeru

No tengo el diagrama, lo que hice fue ponerle los valores de los componentes a un pdf que hizo un colega del foro...
Ahí lo pongo...

Quizás alguien habilidoso pueda hacer el diagrama de la etapa de potencia a partir de este pdf, ya que no se encuentra en ningún sitio de internet...
Los transistores anoté los reemplazos, ya que me llegó sin los transistores originales...



Las resistencias que quemaba eran las de 100 Ohm que dan a la base de los TIP41C y TIP42C...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese amplificador tiene una protección que mide que ?

¿ Tensión en parlante ? ¿ Sobreconsumo ?




electrokeru dijo:


> Quizás alguien habilidoso pueda hacer el diagrama de la etapa de potencia a partir de este pdf, ya que no se encuentra en ningún sitio de internet


 
Sería interesante si te tomás el trabajo , es solo una cuestión de paciencia


----------



## electrokeru

La tensión en sin carga en la salida es de 1.1 V y con el parlante conectado de 0.9V. 
El la etapa que funciona correctamente la tensión es de 0.1 V...
La lámpara serie prende con la misma intensidad tanto si conecto la etapa que funciona bien o la que no funciona...
No tengo ni idea de dónde está la protección de este amplificador...


----------



## DOSMETROS

- En principio los transistores de la etapa "entrada diferencial" deberían ser idénticos incluida su ganancia y veo que tenés un BC548 y un BC549 , son los de abajo a la izquierda del pcb.

Podés probar de intercambiarlos a ver si mejorás el Offset que tenés de 1,1 V , sinó deberás aparearlos por beta-ganancia con un tester que tenga esa función.

Una vez logrado mejorar el Offset :

- El transistor 2A3726 de arriba al medio debe estar apoyado al disipador incluyendo grasa siliconada.

- En cada resistencia R47J X 5W deberías medir aproximadamente 14 mV dc desconectando la ENTrada de la plaqueta y poniendola a masa , y luego de 10 minutos de funcionamiento , eso se calibra con el preset de al lado.


----------



## electrokeru

Buenísimo, me fijo el tema de la "entrada diferencial" a ver si le mejoramos el offset y comento.




Saqué los transistores de "la entrada diferencial", los intercambié y no mejoró, así que les medí el Beta y son muy distintos.
Lo que hice fue reemplazar los dos transistores de la "entrada diferencial" por los de la etapa que funciona bien.
El offset no mejoró, está en 1.2 V, pero lo que sí sucedió es que se estabilizó la caída de tensión en las R de 100 Ohm a 625 mV.
Un detalle importante, donde figura TIP31C en el dibujo, en la etapa que funciona tiene un TIP29C...

Le puse el TIP29C de la etapa que funciona y el offset subió a 1.4 V...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Vas a terminar quemando los componentes de la etapa que funciona y vas a perder toda referencia de operación correcta. Armá la etapa que funciona y no la vuelvas a tocar PARA NADA. Medí en esa etapa y compará las mediciones con la que está dañada... de ahí vas a poder saber que es lo que falla.
Tal como te dijeron antes, relevá y dibujá el circuito eléctrico, por que esa es la unica forma de trabajar en serio y dejar de jugar a las adivinanzas... que es lo que estás haciendo.


----------



## electrokeru

Hola
Al final les hice caso a los dos...
Armé la etapa que funciona y no la toqué más.
Reemplacé los transistores de la "entrada diferencial" por dos bc549 de Beta casi igual.
El offset seguía en 1.2 V
Empecé a medir en las dos etapas, transistor x transistor y encontré que en el TIP30C tenía una diferencia importante, pero ese TIP30C era uno que había comprado nuevo.
Remplacé el TIP30C por uno comprado en el mismo lugar en el que conseguí el TIP42C "bueno" y el offset bajó a 0.150 V.
Luego remplacé la R de 120 Ohm donde figura el símbolo de una R variable por un preset lineal de 1 KOhm.
Ajusté como me indicó Dosmetros el BIAS y quedó en 14 mVDC aunque me llevó un buen rato lograrlo.
El equipo quedó reparado, funcionando perfecto.
¡Muchas gracias! 
Prometo dibujar el circuito en cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo.
Entonces, la conclusión es que todo el problema de días de lidiar y no dar pié con bola luego de cambiar los transistores se debió a la compra de transistores "truchos", "falsos" o comprados de "Outlet" y vendidos descaradamente como de 1ª calidad.


----------



## Nik1984

Gente buenas noches. Antes que nada, pido disculpas por haber desaparecido, estuve con unos temas de salud en la flia y no pude sentarme 2 minutos.
Ayer estuve probando de vuelta el AT700, arme toda la placa con los reemplazos que fui consiguiendo y le di alimentancion, pero esta vez con la lampara en serie en el toma de corriente del equipo.

El resultado fue que la lampara al principio prende y apaga, y al rato empieza a prender de manera intermitente.
Yo habia puesto los tr de salida sin los disipadores y lo primero que me vino a la mente despues de tocarlos, es que estaban imposibilitados de enfriarse.

Coloque los disipadores y enchufe nuevamente, y lo mismo. 
El tercer intento fue sacando los tr de salida, y arranco prendiendo y apagando el filamento de la serie, y al rato se encendio muy tenue y asi quedo.

Dejo el detalle de los trs originales y los reemplazos que use.
T500 y T501 son ambos BC239 y consegui los mismos.
T502 y T506 eran 2AS223 y los reemplace por BC327.
T503 2N3704 y lo reemplace por BC546.
T504 2N3702 y lo reemplace por BC558.
T505 2A219 y lo reemplace por BC337.
T507 RCAIC05 lo reemplace por TIP41C.
T508 RCAIC06 lo reemplace por TIP42C.

De paso dejo algunas fotos para que vean el impreso.


----------



## pandacba

Los reemplazos de los 2n3702/4 no son adecuados son más adecuados los BC337


----------



## Compulong

Hola muchachos, quisiera saber si la entrada 2 que tiene en el frente el audinac at700 es mono o estéreo? A mi me suena en mono, no se si esta bien. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Compulong dijo:


> Hola muchachos, quisiera saber si la entrada 2 que tiene en el frente el audinac at700 es mono o estéreo? A mi me suena en mono, no se si esta bien. Gracias


Yo creería que es estéreo.
¿ Verificaste que la llave que está junto al jack de entrada a la derecha esté en "Estéreo" ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si es la de MIC , sería normal mono


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si es la de MIC , sería normal mono


En alguna imágenes aparece como* "Line 2"*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si es línea, es estereo  sin duda (salvo por la llave conmutadora )


----------



## Compulong

Gracias... Solucionado.... Era el conector que estaba haciendo un contacto flojo. Gracias


----------



## Caixzat

Hola!.. ante todo agradecido con todos los que postearon en este post que me ayudaron un monton para aventurarme en la reparacion de mi Audinac AT700.. he realizado los siguientes reemplazos de transistores que segun lo que lei en el post son los correctos.

2AS223/ BC 327
2N3704 / BC337
2N3702 / BC337
2A219 / BC337
2AS223/ BC327
RCAIC05/ TIP 41C
RCAIC06 / TIP 42C

Me concentre en una sola placa en principio, logre que funcione perfecto en un volumen bajo (Perfecto eh.. divino), al darle un poco de potencia (Moderada), con la sonoridad activada, en el primer grave vuelan los tr de salida, excitadores y la famosa resistencia de 100 ohms que ya vi que a varios les paso.. soy amateur en el tema y ya se me quemaron los libros y no le encuentro explicacion.

Aclaracion: Medi todas las resistencias y estan en valor (Algunas desvalorizadas las reemplace), los electroliticos son todos nuevos, las de .27 ohms (Ralco) las cambie por ceramicas de .27 5w (Estaban desvalorizadas y una de ellas cortada), todos los disipadores estan colocados en el momento de la prueba... francamente no encuentro la explicación.. ¿Algun reemplazo no es correcto y no se esta bancando la corriente?.

Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda, se me convirtio en un desafio mas grande del que yo esperaba!.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Caixzat dijo:


> al darle un poco de potencia (Moderada), con la sonoridad activada, en el primer grave vuelan los tr de salida, excitadores y la famosa resistencia de 100 ohms que ya vi que a varios les paso.. soy amateur en el tema y ya se me quemaron los libros y no le encuentro explicacion.




Muy posiblemente transistores truchos ! : *Componentes electrónicos falsificados*


----------



## Caixzat

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Muy posiblemente transistores truchos ! : *Componentes electrónicos falsificados*



Gracias por tu respuesta dosmetros!.. interesante dato, increible realmente.. quiero descartar el tema reemplazos... sabes si eso esta correcto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Siempre que quieras que alguien te compare dos componentes , debes proveer vos los datasheets 

No se si en éste mismo post o en otro de Audinac se trató el tema de los reemplazos.

Me centro en que el amplificador funcionaba bien a bajo volumen  y se quemó a alto volumen , o sea no soportaron la corriente , le apuesto a TIP41 y 42 falsos , pone fotos de ellos.


----------



## Caixzat

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Siempre que quieras que alguien te compare dos componentes , debes proveer vos los datasheets
> 
> No se si en éste mismo post o en otro de Audinac se trató el tema de los reemplazos.
> 
> Me centro en que el amplificador funcionaba bien a bajo volumen  y se quemó a alto volumen , o sea no soportaron la corriente , le apuesto a TIP41 y 42 falsos , pone fotos de ellos.



Dosmetros, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, efectivamente se trataba de componentes falsificados, fui a una casa mas "seria" y compre los transistores nuevamente (Tip41c y tip42c) y ese problema se solucionó, ya soportan la potencia como deben, realmente es increible que pasen estas cosas, la cantidad de horas de trabajo y frustración que me causo la avivada de esta gente en vender cosas truchas ni te cuento.
Ahora funciona pero distorsiona feo a medida que aumento el volumen, como que recorta... investigaré un poco el por que y cualquier inconveniente o resultado lo publicare para próximos casos que se encuentren con lo mismo.

El tema de los reemplazos se trato en este tema, pero me confundio un poco que los tp109c en una instancia los reemplazaron por bc547



matias_2008 dijo:


> Muchas gracias ahora se cual es el reemplazo para los transistore RCA.
> 
> Una ultima consulta buscando por Internet encontré los reemplazo de los demás transistores pero no se si están bien
> 
> RCA IC05  por  TIP41C
> RCA IC06  por  TIP42C
> 109C  por  BC547
> 3702E  por  BC558
> 2AS223  por  BC327
> 2A219  por  BC337



y en otro comentario por bc239



Nik1984 dijo:


> Los excitadores son los T506 y T505? Puse BC337 en T505 y BC327 en T506. al colector de esos les llega la resistencia que vola. En T503 puse BC549 y en T504 puse BC558.
> Ahora mi duda es los pares complementarios serian T504 y T506? o T505 con T506 y y T503 con T504. No se si es clara mi pregunta jejejeje
> En T500 y T501 puse BC239 como los originales. y los de salida que serian T507 y T508 tengo TIP41C y TIP 42C.




El resto de los reemplazos estan claros y son los mismos, quedo aclarado que el BC558 no es el correcto si no el BC337,



pandacba dijo:


> Los reemplazos de los 2n3702/4 no son adecuados son más adecuados los BC337



No encontre nada sobre el tp109c respecto a su datasheet, pero quiza lo estoy buscando mal (Tenganme paciencia, soy super amateur en el tema y estoy aprendiendo)...

Ante todo muy agradecido por tu ayuda!


----------



## DOSMETROS

TP109 = BC109B , BC109C = BC549 = 2N5088 = 2N5089 = 2N4401= 2N3904 = 2N2222 Ojo con la distribución de las patas !





__





						TP109 Equivalência Transistor ou SMD. Page (1/1)
					

Equivalência de transistores, circuitos integrados, diodos  TP109




					www.electronica-pt.com


----------



## Caixzat

dosmetros, anduvo perfecto, te agradezco infinitamente tu ayuda!!


----------



## cwva

Caixzat dijo:


> Hola!.. ante todo agradecido con todos los que postearon en este post que me ayudaron un monton para aventurarme en la reparacion de mi Audinac AT700.. he realizado los siguientes reemplazos de transistores que segun lo que lei en el post son los correctos.
> 
> 2AS223/ BC 327
> 2N3704 / BC337
> 2N3702 / BC337
> 2A219 / BC337
> 2AS223/ BC327
> RCAIC05/ TIP 41C
> RCAIC06 / TIP 42C
> 
> Me concentre en una sola placa en principio, logre que funcione perfecto en un volumen bajo (Perfecto eh.. divino), al darle un poco de potencia (Moderada), con la sonoridad activada, en el primer grave vuelan los tr de salida, excitadores y la famosa resistencia de 100 ohms que ya vi que a varios les paso.. soy amateur en el tema y ya se me quemaron los libros y no le encuentro explicacion.
> 
> Aclaracion: Medi todas las resistencias y estan en valor (Algunas desvalorizadas las reemplace), los electroliticos son todos nuevos, las de .27 ohms (Ralco) las cambie por ceramicas de .27 5w (Estaban desvalorizadas y una de ellas cortada), todos los disipadores estan colocados en el momento de la prueba... francamente no encuentro la explicación.. ¿Algun reemplazo no es correcto y no se esta bancando la corriente?.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda, se me convirtio en un desafio mas grande del que yo esperaba!.




El 2N3704 es similar al bc327, es NPN.
Hola a todos.... de casualidad alguien pudo conseguir el diagrama del AT-700 ? Placas 276-5057 (nada que ver los de at510, 1000 y 1200)


----------



## Caixzat

cwva dijo:


> El 2N3704 es similar al bc327, es NPN.
> Hola a todos.... de casualidad alguien pudo conseguir el diagrama del AT-700 ? Placas 276-5057 (nada que ver los de at510, 1000 y 1200)



Hola, yo lo reemplace por 337 y anduvo perfecto... todavia lo tengo en funcionamiento.. no tengo el circuito pero me hice anotaciones de todos los componentes, valores entre patas y reemplazos.. si te puedo ayudar en algo avisame!


----------



## Nik1984

Hola buenas noches! Como veran paso el tiempo y el ampli quedo a un costado por mucho tiempo hasta ahora. Es un AT700. A lo que venia siendo mi reparacion, logre que no vuele nada, y que la lampara prenda bajito y se apague, pero a la salida de parlante tengo 20 volts de CC. 
Comparando ambas placas, todas las tensiones son iguales. 
En T500 y T501 habia puesto C945 y a la salida de parlantes me marcaba 0.80 volts, y en las resistencias ralco tenia 1 volt. Cambie nuevamente T500 y T501 por BC169 y en las ralco tengo 23 volts y a la salida del parlante como dije antes 20.
Con respecto a los transistores, menos los de salida y el 3704 consegui los originales, en la salida puse tip41 y tip42 y en lugar del 3704 puse un bc337.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nik1984 dijo:


> a la salida de parlante tengo 20 volts de CC.



En corto driver o salida positivos , o resistencia de emisor de negativos abierta , o soldadura o pista cortada ahí.



Nik1984 dijo:


> puse tip41 y tip42



Suelen venir MUY falsificados ! Fotos.


----------



## Nik1984

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En corto driver o salida positivos , o resistencia de emisor de negativos abierta , o soldadura o pista cortada ahí.
> 
> 
> 
> Suelen venir MUY falsificados ! Fotos.



Hola 2 metros, gracias por responder.
Te muestro lo TR que estuve poniendo. La placa ya esta media jugada del lado de las pistas por tantas soldaduras y desoldaduras, aunque es arreglable espero encontrarle la vuelta antes de tener que desechar la placa.
Probe varios excitadores, distintas marcas de tr y por ultimo puse las resistencias de 5 w por .33 en vez de las de .27 y la tension a la salida del parlante bajo de 20 a 17 volts cc.
Compare midiendo la placa que anda y la q estoy tratando de reparar y estan muy parejas por no decir iguales. La unica diferencia esta en la R que esta cerca del capacitor C510 que de la pata cercana al transistor de salida en la placa q anda bien tiene 2 milivolts y en la que estoy trabajando tiene 12 milivots.
Todos los capacitores electroliticos son nuevos y todas las resistencias tambien. 
En cuanto a los Tr puse tanto originales como reemplazos y con ambos tengo el mismo resultado. 
A ver que les parece.


----------



## marianonardi

Hola a todos, acabo de terminar de reparar un AT-700. Por que hay TANTOS audinac con los transistores de salida quemados? Otro tema que sigo sin entender es porque vienen sin preset de regulacion... 

En breve subo el diagrama que releve del ampli, SEUO, como siempre

Saludos


----------



## amplitube

marianonardi dijo:


> Hola a todos, acabo de terminar de reparar un AT-700. Por que hay TANTOS audinac con los transistores de salida quemados? Otro tema que sigo sin entender es porque vienen sin preset de regulacion...
> 
> En breve subo el diagrama que releve del ampli, SEUO, como siempre
> 
> Saludos



Hola Mariano, tendrás ese diagrama que relevaste? en mi experiencia, tienden a funcionar mejor con los Tip 31a y 32a que con los 41C  y 42C

Transistores:

El tema de los componentes falsificados o truchos creo que es un factor importante,
 algo a observar es que las placas suelen estar muy reparadas y se pierden los valores de diseño original y tienden a descompensarse (pienso), y he visto muchos en los que se había trabajado específicamente y con rigor en las etapas de salida, pero con la etapa rectificadora de Alta y Baja tensión en un estado calamitoso, y el factor usuario... que puede, lógicamente cometer errores de cableado desprolijo al conectar en las borneras o, los cortos que pueden traer las fichas pala pico, y todo esto sin mencionar los que directamente le mandan el cable insertado cual si fuera ficha.

Muchas gracias,

Saludos.


----------



## marianonardi

Hola, dame unos días y lo subo, por acá donde vivo yo está complicado conseguir tr así que le puse los que tenía.


----------



## amplitube

Estimados! buenas tardes

No encuentro Data Sheat ni referencia de De Reemplazo para estos dos TR : TV65 y HR71 

Cualquier sugerencia sera bienvenida.

Saludos!

Jorge.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 29, 2020



Caixzat dijo:


> Hola, yo lo reemplace por 337 y anduvo perfecto... todavia lo tengo en funcionamiento.. no tengo el circuito pero me hice anotaciones de todos los componentes, valores entre patas y reemplazos.. si te puedo ayudar en algo avisame!


Hola Me esta faltando descifrar los T503 y T504 que en placa original tienen el valor TV65 y HR71,
Me podrias comentar que utilizaste alli?

Gracias SAludos!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Por favor alguien tiene el esquema del Audinac at 700  cuya foto sale en el post 21 de este hilo??????
Gracias anticipadas y un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Por favor alguien tiene el esquema del Audinac at 700  cuya foto sale en el post 21 de este hilo??????
> Gracias anticipadas y un abrazo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Entiendo que no.....


----------



## amplitube

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Entiendo que no.....


Aqui esta el Diagrama de la etapa de potencia del AT700, ojo no guiarse por los codigos colocados en placa, no coinciden, es decir R510, puede ser R514 en el diagrama, pero bueno aqui un aporte, espero que les sea util.

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Mil gracias.


----------



## amplitube

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Mil gracias.


!Un placer!

Todo sea para que se pueda trabajar

Saludos.


----------



## amplitube

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin los transistores de salida , cero volt en parlante , si todo está bien ponés el parlante y deberías tener audio , probalo bajito.
> 
> Acordate de fijarte el tema patas
> 
> Ese transistor me gusta mucho  !



Hola Dosmetros, revivo este hilo que esta muy completo para hacerte una consulta, 
¿La prueba de salida Cero Volt sin parlante, debe hacerse sin conectar al punto medio el Cap de 5000ux X 50V ?

¿Es decir mido en la placa directamente donde esta la salida, o en la salida de sistema de parlantes con el conexionado de placas?

Aprendiendo, gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Justamente , éstos amplificadores tienen salida de cero Volt porque el capacitor de salida aísla DC y deja pasar AC.

En el punto dónde está tomado el capacitor de salida debe haber exactamente la mitad de la tensión de alimentación


----------



## amplitube

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Justamente , éstos amplificadores tienen salida de cero Volt porque el capacitor de salida aísla DC y deja pasar AC.
> 
> En el punto dónde está tomado el capacitor de salida debe haber exactamente la mitad de la tensión de alimentación


Muchas gracias por la respuesta, ahora entiendo, en la placa esta marcado como PM, lo que supongo es Punto Medio.

Tengo un problema similar al de este hilo, a diferencia que las mediciones de tension, hechas con puente en entrada de audio, sin parlante, con lampara serie, y con los Tr de Salida, son correctas, al poner parlante, luego de unos 20 segundos, quema los TR de salida.

Sin los Tr de Salida, y puente tenia 16,5mv de tension en salida, al poner el parlante y dar un poco de entrada, se escuchaba claro y bajito y a los 20 segundos salio un volumen altisimo, casi tan rapido como mi mano para apagar todo.

Estoy usando 
BC327 BC337
BD139 BD140
TIP 41C TIP 42 C

Muchas gracias, venia aprendiendo con los de fuente simple, y este me desoriento bastante.
!Felices Pascuas!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

amplitube dijo:


> hechas con puente en entrada de audio, sin parlante, con lampara serie, y con los Tr de Salida, son correctas, al poner parlante, luego de unos 20 segundos, *quema los TR de salida.*


100% que son transistores falsos, los drivers, los de salida o los dos.
También me sucedió lo mismo en el amplificador que estoy armando, pero por suerte solo era falso uno de los de salida.
Ya que se han quemado, abrilos y subí una foto de interior de los transistores.

*PD:* y no uses parlantes para probarlos. Usá una dummy-load hecha con resistencias.


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 100% que son transistores falsos, los drivers, los de salida o los dos.
> También me sucedió lo mismo en el amplificador que estoy armando, pero por suerte solo era falso uno de los de salida.
> Ya que se han quemado, abrilos y subí una foto de interior de los transistores.
> 
> *PD:* y no uses parlantes para probarlos. Usá una dummy-load hecha con resistencias.


Muchas Gracias Dr.Zoidberg:

Adjunto las fotos de los transistores, con la capsula y luego abiertos.
Tambien me quemo el primer electrolítico de 47 de la rama Positiva.

Con respecto a la Dummy-load, ¿hay algun diseño que puedas sugerirme?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hummmmmmmm....
Los TIP no parecen taaan falsos, pero tampoco parecen tener el aislante de mica para el disipador...y además tienen muchísima grasa siliconada.
El montaje en el disipador no me parece correcto. Fijate esta otra imagen:





Algo parecido debería quedarte...

PD: el TIP de la izquierda es completamente falso.


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hummmmmmmm....
> Los TIP no parecen taaan falsos, pero tampoco parecen tener el aislante de mica para el disipador...y además tienen muchísima grasa siliconada.
> El montaje en el disipador no me parece correcto. Fijate esta otra imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algo parecido debería quedarte...
> 
> PD: el TIP de la izquierda es completamente falso.


Perfecto muchas gracias, voy a montarlos nuevamente con esta guia y subo fotos.

¿ Siempre llevan Mica? ¿aunque el disipador no sea compartido o este a tierra?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

amplitube dijo:


> ¿ Siempre llevan Mica? ¿aunque el disipador no sea compartido o este a tierra?


Si el disipador no está compartido se puede obviar la mica, pero además de no compartido *DEBE* estar aislado de tierra y de cualquier otra cosa. Si está conectado a tierra entonces *SI* debe tener la aislación de mica.
Como buena práctica los transistores *SIEMPRE* deben aislarse del disipador.

Para un dummy load podes leer esto: Project 124


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si el disipador no está compartido se puede obviar la mica, pero además de no compartido *DEBE* estar aislado de tierra y de cualquier otra cosa. Si está conectado a tierra entonces *SI* debe tener la aislación de mica.
> Como buena práctica los transistores *SIEMPRE* deben aislarse del disipador.
> 
> Para un dummy load podes leer esto: Project 124



Aca subo foto del nuevo montaje del tip 41C , con mica y menos grasa siliconada.

!Gracias por el Dummy!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese TIP si me gusta. Es un ST original  



amplitube dijo:


> Aca subo foto del nuevo montaje del tip 41C , con mica y menos grasa siliconada.


OK. Ahora hacé lo mismo para el otro TIP y luego verifica con el tester que ningún terminal esté en corto con el disipador.
También verificá que los BD estén OK.
Además, YO quitaría la protección con los 2A3702/04 para que no moleste durante las pruebas...


----------



## AGDvintage

Hola buenas a todos los colegas, uno siempre entra para sacar información y creo que puedo devolver un poquito.
Me tocó reconstruir un Audinac AT700 y faltaban todos los transistores de las placas , investigando un poco, bastante  encontré estos que después de muchas pruebas demostraron funcionar perfectamente. Ojalá les sirvan.
Los saludos cordialmente Alejandro.
Nota, los que no reemplacé, es que tenía en stock propio.


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese TIP si me gusta. Es un ST original
> 
> 
> OK. Ahora hacé lo mismo para el otro TIP y luego verifica con el tester que ningún terminal esté en corto con el disipador.
> También verificá que los BD estén OK.
> Además, YO quitaría la protección con los 2A3702/04 para que no moleste durante las pruebas...


Hola,  resuelto ! Era una sumatoria de algunos detalles.

Componentes falsificados, me dieron lucha los BD140.

TIP 41C y 42C utilize los ST con la cantidad correcta de grasa siliconada y mica.

HALLAZGOS:


  En el circuito que esta aqui en el colector de T502 figura una R de 22 ohms y en original que conseguí el valor es 47 ohms
La placa rectificadora no coincide, sin embargo con la original, y teniendo siempre la misma falla a repetición sobre canal derecho, decidí revisar no solo los Cap, sino los Transistores, encontrando dos abiertos y tres con muy baja ganancia. Se reemplazaron.
Luego de repasar el el circuito mas de 50 veces y Martillarme las manos antes de dar señal y parlante, tome  todas las mediciones con entrada de audio cero, sin parlante, con lampara de prueba.
Luego utilize el dummy load que me paso Dr. Zoidberg y todo resulto favorable.

Adjunto foto de la placa, intentare levantar ese esquema, pero no les prometo, mas que algo a mano creo que no podría hacer, dejo la foto de la placa, para que puedan ver que tiene otro numero de serie, aparentemente fueron cambiando o "Mejorando las versiones"

TR utilize
BC549
Bc337
BC327
BD139
BD140
TIP 41C
TIP 42 C

Luego intento subir el diagrama original, pero no se en que parte del foro debería hacerlo para que no quede descolgado.

Muchas gracias por el asesoramiento,

Saludos!

PD : importantísima la conexión a Tierra de las placas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

amplitube dijo:


> En el circuito que esta aqui en el colector de T502 figura una R de 22 ohms y en original que consegui el valor es 47 ohms


Ojo al piojo con esa resistencia, ya que determina la corriente de polarización estática del amplificador. Al ponerle un valor mas grande estás aumentando esa corriente.... Te recomiendo que midas la tensión - sin carga!!! - entre los extremos de la serie de las resistencias de 0.47 ohms y luego dividas esa tensión en 0.94 para tener la corriente que dejaste circulando.


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ojo al piojo con esa resistencia, ya que determina la corriente de polarización estática del amplificador. Al ponerle un valor mas grande estás aumentando esa corriente.... Te recomiendo que midas la tensión - sin carga!!! - entre los extremos de la serie de las resistencias de 0.47 ohms y luego dividas esa tensión en 0.94 para tener la corriente que dejaste circulando.


Gracias nuevamente,

Por eso entonces puede ser que el Tr levante temperatura, no pasa de los 42 grados C.

Mañana lo revisare, me pase aislado de la flia y las pascuas


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ojo al piojo con esa resistencia, ya que determina la corriente de polarización estática del amplificador. Al ponerle un valor mas grande estás aumentando esa corriente.... Te recomiendo que midas la tensión - sin carga!!! - entre los extremos de la serie de las resistencias de 0.47 ohms y luego dividas esa tensión en 0.94 para tener la corriente que dejaste circulando.


De nuevo estoy de Vuelta, como decía la zamba "Luna Cautiva"

Realice las mediciones de tensión, que me indicaste entre la serie de 0.47 ohms, tengo 0.1 mv en una placa y 0.2 en la otra. 

Adjunto diagrama con flechas *Verdes *donde puse las puntas de medición, para ver si interprete bien la indicación.

Adjunto diagrama con flechas *Azules *que indican los dos valores de R que encontré diferente en este circuito, respecto al diseño de fabrica, la segunda R es la de la bobina inductora, que aquí figura como 10K y en diagrama original, como en varias placas es una R de 22 ohms.

¿Tal vez ambas sean una mejora del circuito?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

amplitube dijo:


> Adjunto diagrama con flechas *Verdes *donde puse las puntas de medición, para ver si interprete bien la indicación.


Perfecto, solo que 0.1 mV es bajíiiiiiiiisima corriente (100uA) por lo que a bajo volumen va a tener terrible distorsion por cruce. Deberías tener al menos 20 o 25mV.


amplitube dijo:


> la segunda R es la de la bobina inductora, que aquí figura como 10K y en diagrama original, como en varias placas es una R de 22 ohms.


10K seguro que está mal. Podrán ser 10 ohms o 22 ohms o algo así.


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Perfecto, solo que 0.1 mV es bajíiiiiiiiisima corriente (100uA) por lo que a bajo volumen va a tener terrible distorsion por cruce. Deberías tener al menos 20 o 25mV.
> 
> 10K seguro que está mal. Podrán ser 10 ohms o 22 ohms o algo así.


Buen dia, gracias.

Si Reemplazo la R de 47 ohms de colector  T502 por la de 22 como figura en el diagrama, ¿se logra obtener la corriente de polarización estática del amplificador deseada? , quiero decir ¿este es el camino a seguir?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

amplitube dijo:


> Si Reemplazo la R de 47 ohms de colector T502 por la de 22 como figura en el diagrama, ¿se logra obtener la corriente de polarización estática del amplificador deseada? , quiero decir ¿este es el camino a seguir?


No, con 22 ohms es sería mas baja todavía. Hay que simular un poco para saber con que valor se obtiene la corriente de polarización necesaria. Es peligroso poner valores al boleo por que te podés cargar los transistores de salida.


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No, con 22 ohms es sería mas baja todavía. Hay que simular un poco para saber con que valor se obtiene la corriente de polarización necesaria. Es peligroso poner valores al boleo por que te podés cargar los transistores de salida.


Gracias, releyendo lo que me explicaste ayer comprendí que 22 seria más baja aun, creo que hasta aquí llegue ya que escapa a mis conocimientos realizar la simulación. 

Muchas gracias por el apoyo y la guía.
Aprendi muchas cosas, deberé seguir estudiando

Saludos.


----------



## amplitube

amplitube dijo:


> Gracias, releyendo lo que me explicaste ayer comprendí que 22 seria más baja aun, creo que hasta aquí llegue ya que escapa a mis conocimientos realizar la simulación.
> 
> Muchas gracias por el apoyo y la guía.
> Aprendi muchas cosas, deberé seguir estudiando
> 
> Saludos.


Se acabo lo que se dio.
Después de funcionar con lampara y sin ella una hora sin problemas.
Lo encendi y a bajo volumen casi cero puso en corto los Tr salida (sin estallar) y quemo las R 100 y R470.

Ya no se como razonar, si tengo dos placas exactamente iguales, con las mismas tensiones, ¿porque una se comporta asi?

¿Sera el circuito impreso?
Averugue y me cobran 3k por hacerlo nuevo. 

El único hallazgo fisico que pude hacer es que respetando los colores de las conexiones los PM de canal derecho e izquierdo estaban invertidos, se nota que algun genio anterior a mi que recableo el equipo puso la selectora al revez.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

amplitube dijo:


> y a bajo volumen casi cero puso en corto los Tr salida (sin estallar) y quemo las R 100 y R470.


Insisto con los transistores falsos o conexiones incorrectas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

amplitube dijo:


> Ya no se como razonar, si tengo dos placas exactamente iguales, con las mismas tensiones, ¿porque una se comporta asi?


 
Mayormente transistores falopa-falsificados


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Insisto con los transistores falsos o conexiones incorrectas.


Como dijo Lerner, volver a empezar.
Gracias


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mayormente transistores falopa-falsificados


Intentare con otros, tengo originales de Salida incluso los RCA pero le desconfío a todo lo demas.

Lo de la placa que ha sido reparada, infinidad de veces por lo que se ve, ¿no crees que tenga incidencia?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

amplitube dijo:


> Lo de la placa que ha sido reparada, infinidad de veces por lo que se ve, ¿no crees que tenga incidencia?



Si no está dañada , con pistas cortadas , no.
A veces lo que hago para probarle transistores, le sueldos tres alambrecitos de un largo de unos 3 cm y doblados por debajo de la plaqueta dónde también los sueldo a otra soldadura de la misma pista-circuito para asegurarlos mejor. Entonces sueldo los transistores con cuidado ahí y no manoseo la placa


----------



## amplitube

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no está dañada , con pistas cortadas , no.
> A veces lo que hago para probarle transistores, le sueldos tres alambrecitos de un largo de unos 3 cm y doblados por debajo de la plaqueta dónde también los sueldo a otra soldadura de la misma pista-circuito para asegurarlos mejor. Entonces sueldo los transistores con cuidado ahí y no manoseo la placa



Hola aquí nuevamente con el parte de lo que fue la solución final, a este problema “Tengo dos placas idénticas, tensiones correctas, sin embrago una de ellas pone en cortocircuito los Tr de Salida.

Primero quiero agradecerles por la guía ya que todo lo que me indicaron, fue de gran ayuda y me obligo a razonar, de mil maneras.

Un amigo me dijo, y cito: “El 99,9 por ciento de las fallas son los transistores falsificados, el resto son tus fallas.

Esta frase me dejo pensando y mucho, porque dije, bueno… consiguiendo los transistores adecuados tengo resuelto el 99,9 % de la falla, pero me pregunte cuan enorme podía ser el universo

De posibilidades de ese 0,1 % que dependía de mí, y eso me dedique profundamente, ya que aquí no hay magia negra y algo tiene que estar mal, y yq que cite el color negro he ahí la cuestión.

Descubrí, muchísimos problemas de el ensamblado original del equipo, quizás una de sus versiones ya que se iban actualizando, o quizás alguna reparación de las que tuvo en la que alguien decidió modificar.

Fuente partida +38 -38

La conexión de la tierra que sale desde la placa de fuente de alimentación, un solo cable va a una placa, esa placa a tierra con el chasis, del chasis toma el negativo el Pre.

La otra placa, lleva conectado en el lugar que iría la tierra la salida de Linea negativa a sistema de parlantes.

Y resumiendo, una placa se quedaba sin tierra por problemas de pista y conexionado, y el sistema de parlantes entre sus fichas que habían sido reemplazadas, perdían el polo negativo.

Luego de corregir soldaduras cableados y poner cable malla a tierra de ambas placas más la fuente, ahí sí pensé en reemplazar los Transistores.

Bueno disculpen lo largo de este choclo, pero quiero demostrar que aquí, hay gente con mucha sabiduría, experiencia, que otros como yo quizás no, pero que dan la puntada, para que uno se esfuerce, analice un poco, estudie, y pueda arribar a una solución concreta, habiendo aprendido algo y aportando algo en el camino.

!Gracias, saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

amplitube dijo:


> Como dijo Lerner, volver a empezar.
> Gracias
> 
> Intentare con otros, tengo originales de Salida incluso los RCA pero le desconfío a todo lo demas.
> 
> Lo de la placa que ha sido reparada, infinidad de veces por lo que se ve, ¿no crees que tenga incidencia?
> 
> Gracias


Mira que no se haya formado algún puente de estaño entre pistas con una lupa (culpa de las reparaciones)


----------



## carluz

amplitube dijo:


> Aqui esta el Diagrama de la etapa de potencia del AT700, ojo no guiarse por los codigos colocados en placa, no coinciden, es decir R510, puede ser R514 en el diagrama, pero bueno aqui un aporte, espero que les sea util.
> 
> Saludos!Ver el archivo adjunto 262754


Hola Amplitube. Podés subir el diagrama completo (pre, fuente, etc.). 
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## amplitube

carluz dijo:


> Hola Amplitube. Podés subir el diagrama completo (pre, fuente, etc.).
> Saludos y gracias.


Hola, 
!No los tengo! 
Saludos


----------



## carluz

amplitube dijo:


> Hola,
> !No los tengo!
> Saludos


Que pena, al ver la imagen que posteaste pensé que lo tenías completo. 
Esa imagen la encontraste en la web?
Saludos


----------



## marianoco

Hola a todos.
Tengo un AT 700 que se quemo una placa de salida, hice todo lo que esta en foro y no obtuve buenos resultados. Cambie capacitores, TR, etc. y la comprobar las tensiones con la otra placa me da igual. A la hora de conectar un parlante enciende la lampara en seria y hace mucho ruido en el parlante. Llegue a la conclusión de que son los TR falsos.
Soy de Mercedes Bs. As. y aca no casa de repuestos.
Quisiera por favor que alguien me recomiende una casa seria donde pueda comprar componentes de buena calidad.

Algo que note fue que hay muchas placas parecidas y no iguales. Ejem. tengo un AT 700 placa modelo 276 5076 fuente simple y vi la misma con fuente partida, tambien vi el modelo 1200 con la misma placa y fuente partida.
Estos son los reemplazos que hice. (ustedes ya estan cansados de leer siempre lo mismo)
T500 BC 548
T501 BC548
T502 BC327
T503 BC337
T504 mi placa no tiene ese TRr, vi que ese TR esta en las placas con fuente partida.
T505 BC337
T506 BC327
T507 TIP41
T508 TIP42

Saludos


----------



## amplitube

marianoco dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Tengo un AT 700 que se quemo una placa de salida, hice todo lo que esta en foro y no obtuve buenos resultados. Cambie capacitores, TR, etc. y la comprobar las tensiones con la otra placa me da igual. A la hora de conectar un parlante enciende la lampara en seria y hace mucho ruido en el parlante. Llegue a la conclusión de que son los TR falsos.
> Soy de Mercedes Bs. As. y aca no casa de repuestos.
> Quisiera por favor que alguien me recomiende una casa seria donde pueda comprar componentes de buena calidad.
> 
> Algo que note fue que hay muchas placas parecidas y no iguales. Ejem. tengo un AT 700 placa modelo 276 5076 fuente simple y vi la misma con fuente partida, tambien vi el modelo 1200 con la misma placa y fuente partida.
> Estos son los reemplazos que hice. (ustedes ya estan cansados de leer siempre lo mismo)
> T500 BC 548
> T501 BC548
> T502 BC327
> T503 BC337
> T504 mi placa no tiene ese TRr, vi que ese TR esta en las placas con fuente partida.
> T505 BC337
> T506 BC327
> T507 TIP41
> T508 TIP42
> 
> Saludos



Los Transistores parece que son los correctos, yo prefiero BC549 donde pusiste BC548.

Si podes subi una foto,

Presta atención a  los disipadores de los To-92 si se aflojan y caen, o estan mal puestos, te hacen corto.

La placa sirve para AT700 fuente simple y AT1200 fuente partida, en ambos casos revisar la puesta a tierra al chasis de las placas.

¿Reemplazaste los Siemens que estan en la fuente de alimentacion? 2500uF x 50 V 

!Saludos!


----------



## marianoco

Los disipadores no los puse para hacer las pruebas y asi poder sentir la temperatura.
Hice la siguiente prueba. Puse todos lo Tr nuevos, BD139 y 140 y todos los BC menos los 109, sin los tip. 
Enciendo con lampara en serie y enseguida se queman los BD. Reemplazo todo y pongo todos BC sin los tip. 
Enciendo y no se quema nada, la lampara queda tenue, no levanta nada de temperatura ningun componete, tengo 22v entre las r.27. 
Entrada de audio en corto. 
Conecto parlante y se recalientan los tr hasta llegar a salir humo de no se donde.
Los capacitores de fuente los probé y estan bien, la otra placa funciona bien. 
Este amplificador lo compre hace poco y esta todo original y funcionaba bien, de un momento a otro se quemo un canal.
Los BD seguro que son truchos. 
Los BC tambien vienen truchos?
La otra prueba que hice fue poner Tr usados de otras placas que estaban funcionando y paso lo mismo, no pude reemplazar todos.
El problema es cuando conecto un parlante, los excitadores se recalientan al punto de quemarse


----------



## amplitube

marianoco dijo:


> Hice la siguiente prueba. Puse todos lo Tr nuevos, BD139 y 140 y todos los BC menos los 109, sin los tip.



En la lista que pasaste no figuraban.



marianoco dijo:


> Enciendo con lampara en serie y enseguida se queman los BD. Reemplazo todo y pongo todos BC sin los tip.



Me fijaria bien la disposicion de patas de transistores, (BC 327 y 337 funcionan bien en ese circuito)


marianoco dijo:


> Conecto parlante y se recalientan los tr hasta llegar a salir humo de no se donde.
> Los capacitores de fuente los probé y estan bien, la otra placa funciona bien.


En la placa de fuente de alimentacion, tenes dos capacitores que son de la salida de Audio, indicados como PM punto medio canal derecho e izquierdo,  suelen medir bien, (Hay que ver con que medis) pero si son los Siemens 90 a 1 que estan reventados. 


marianoco dijo:


> Este amplificador lo compre hace poco y esta todo original y funcionaba bien, de un momento a otro se quemo un canal.


Original de 1976 probablemente. 


marianoco dijo:


> La otra prueba que hice fue poner Tr usados de otras placas que estaban funcionando y paso lo mismo, no pude reemplazar todos


Creo que una pausa y planear una jugada te va a ayudar, vas a quemar la placa buena, yo subi el diagrama algunos hilos atras.

Fijate bien la conexión negativa, el diseño original no es muy bueno en cuanto a conexiones.

Si subis una foto quizas veamos algo.


----------



## marianoco

Voy  a revisar la fuente de alimentacion donde estan los capacitores de salida de audio, eso no lo tuve en cuenta.
Los BD los puse a ultimo momento, despues de leer este foro y ver que usaban esos pero originalmente tengo un la lista de reemplazo los BC.
Voy a repasar todo bien y mañana les comento.
Por ahora muchas gracias!!!
Mañana subo fotos


----------



## marianoco

Muchas gracias amplitube!
Ya esta funcionando. El problema estaba en los capacitores de salida de audio de la fuente, fue lo unico no habia revisado. Volvi a colocar todos los transistores nuevos (todos BC y salida TIP) y por ahora funciona bien y no calienta ningun componente.
Ahora otra consulta, le instalo una placa protectora de parlantes? para evitar el molesto POP en el encendido.


----------



## marianonardi

marianoco dijo:


> Muchas gracias amplitube!
> Ya esta funcionando. El problema estaba en los capacitores de salida de audio de la fuente, fue lo unico no habia revisado. Volvi a colocar todos los transistores nuevos (todos BC y salida TIP) y por ahora funciona bien y no calienta ningun componente.
> Ahora otra consulta, le instalo una placa protectora de parlantes? para evitar el molesto POP en el encendido.


Los caps de "la fuente" no son de la fuente, son de salida para evitar la componente de continua (unos 20v)  que tenes a la salida y si se "secan" o se ponen en corto pasan de corriente el ampli

Que bueno que lo resolviste!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

marianoco dijo:


> Ahora otra consulta, le instalo una placa protectora de parlantes? para evitar el molesto POP en el encendido.


Mirá acá:





						Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
					

Tengo uno al Pepe, de un switch de vídeo Sony, una bestia, si lo querés te lo mando para San Juan. Avísame.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



No hace falta un protector de parlantes por que los capacitores aislan la DC a los parlantes.


----------



## marianoco

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mirá acá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
> 
> 
> Tengo uno al Pepe, de un switch de vídeo Sony, una bestia, si lo querés te lo mando para San Juan. Avísame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hace falta un protector de parlantes por que los capacitores aislan la DC a los parlantes.,


Hola Dr.Zoidberg, gracias, tambien tengo un protector tirado de hace mucho tiempo.
Vi que estabas en un proyecto de ampli. y vi que tenes unos pre Fapesa/Philips, puede ser? Tengo el mismo pre y nunca supe con cuanta tension alimentarlo.
Tiene buen sonido ese pre?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

marianoco dijo:


> Vi que estabas en un proyecto de ampli. y vi que tenes unos pre Fapesa/Philips, puede ser? Tengo el mismo pre y nunca supe con cuanta tension alimentarlo.


Necesita 30 voltios mas o menos.


marianoco dijo:


> Tiene buen sonido ese pre?


Pronto lo vamos a averiguar!!!


----------



## amplitube

marianoco dijo:


> Muchas gracias amplitube!
> Ya esta funcionando. El problema estaba en los capacitores de salida de audio de la fuente, fue lo unico no habia revisado. Volvi a colocar todos los transistores nuevos (todos BC y salida TIP) y por ahora funciona bien y no calienta ningun componente.
> Ahora otra consulta, le instalo una placa protectora de parlantes? para evitar el molesto POP en el encendido.



!Excelente, te felicito!

Lo del pop molesto, aca hay recontra capos que te van a asesorar muy bien, yo logre eliminarlo algunas veces con buenos Capacitores y de Alto valor en la Fuente, y otros experimentos. 

Revisa el poliester que tiene la llave de encendido, para que no peque el chispazo, si esta desconectado..., cosa que suele pasar ya que estos Audinac son muy manoseados.

Saludos!


----------



## marianoco

Bueno, aca otra vez.
Se quemó otra vez. Paso a contar como se quema.
Armo con lampara en serie, queda la luz tenue. Pongo audio y va bien ningun componente calienta para nada, armo todo, y va bien, conecto y a los 5 minutos BUMM la R de 100ohm, se queman solo los Tr de salida y R de 100 nada mas.
Cambio todo y otra vez lo mismo...
Ahora arme y puse Tr 41 y 42 funcionando de una placa que tiene mas de 15 años (es una placa de audio que use solo de prueba y quedo guardada...)
Hoy veo como sigue, me traje la placa al trabajo y cambie las cosas aca.
Aclaración; todos los Tr que se quemaron eran nuevos y sospecho que sean truchos. Los que puse ahora son viejos y usados
Los BC son nuevos, espero que no sean falsos


----------



## amplitube

marianoco dijo:


> Bueno, aca otra vez.
> Se quemó otra vez. Paso a contar como se quema.
> Armo con lampara en serie, queda la luz tenue. Pongo audio y va bien ningun componente calienta para nada, armo todo, y va bien, conecto y a los 5 minutos BUMM la R de 100ohm, se queman solo los Tr de salida y R de 100 nada mas.
> Cambio todo y otra vez lo mismo...
> Ahora arme y puse Tr 41 y 42 funcionando de una placa que tiene mas de 15 años (es una placa de audio que use solo de prueba y quedo guardada...)
> Hoy veo como sigue, me traje la placa al trabajo y cambie las cosas aca.
> Aclaración; todos los Tr que se quemaron eran nuevos y sospecho que sean truchos. Los que puse ahora son viejos y usados
> Los BC son nuevos, espero que no sean falsos



Por las dudas:

Suena obvio pero... sabras entender si esta demas. 


¿Que lampara utilizas para la lampara de prueba?


Insisto, si subis una foto de la placa talvez aporte algo.


¿Corriente de reposo? 

Saludos.


----------



## marianoco

La lámpara es de 25w.
Cómo mido la corriente de reposo?
La única variación que hay son las R de .27 ohm que yo puse de .22 ohm


----------



## Fogonazo

marianoco dijo:


> La lámpara es de 25w.
> Cómo mido la corriente de reposo?
> La única variación que hay son las R de .27 ohm que yo puse de .22 ohm


En el impreso, cerca del terminal *-B* se ve una gota de estaño de aspecto muy sospechoso 

Lee *este tema* para medir corriente de reposo


----------



## marianoco

No veo nada raro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

marianoco dijo:


> La lámpara es de 25w.


 
Muy chica para mi gusto personal , andaría mejor 40 o mejor aún 60 W


----------



## marianoco

Puse otra foto para que veas mejor

Puse lámpara de 70w y enciende apenas y se apaga. 
Lo raro es que con lámpara funciona bien y cuando y sin lámpara se quema.


----------



## amplitube

marianoco dijo:


> Puse otra foto para que veas mejor
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272182
> Puse lámpara de 70w y enciende apenas y se apaga.
> Lo raro es que con lámpara funciona bien y cuando y sin lámpara se quema.



¿Revisaste las tensiones indicadas en el diagrama que subi unos hilos antes?

Lo vuelvo a subir por no saber vincularlo


----------



## marianoco

amplitube dijo:


> ¿Revisaste las tensiones indicadas en el diagrama que subi unos hilos antes?
> 
> Lo vuelvo a subir por no saber vincularlo


Si, ya había revisado todas las tensiones en la placa comparando con la otra que funciona bien, anoche estuve mas de una hora escuchando musica fuerte, ningún componente llego a calentar, saque la lampara en serie y ni bien encendí voló R de 100 Ohm y los Tr 41 y 42 y no quise revisar mas nada porque ya no tengo mas Tr y no se donde comprar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

marianoco dijo:


> Puse otra foto para que veas mejor
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272182


!Hola a todos , jo personalmente veo un belissimo corto circuito entre lo -B y tierra (masa)  debido a un exceso de solda ( veer mas detenidamente a la eziquierda superior de la tarjeta) !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## amplitube

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Hola a todos , jo personalmente veo un belissimo corto circuito entre lo -B y tierra (masa)  debido a un exceso de solda ( veer mas detenidamente a la eziquierda superior de la tarjeta) !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!



En este diseño Tensión Negativa y masa van unidas y al chasis.


----------



## Fogonazo

marianoco dijo:


> Puse otra foto para que veas mejor
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272182
> Puse lámpara de 70w y enciende apenas y se apaga.
> Lo raro es que con lámpara funciona bien y cuando y sin lámpara se quema.


Yo veo un puente de estaño donde *NO *debería, pista de -B y la que pasa por arriba


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo veo un puente de estaño donde *NO *debería, pista de -B y la que pasa por arriba


!Es ezactamente ese punto que aclare en mi urtimo post (#286)!


----------



## marianoco

Es asi, es una placa que trabaja con fuente simple y va con ese puente, la que se alimenta con fuente partida se quita ese puente.


----------



## amplitube

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo veo un puente de estaño donde *NO *debería, pista de -B y la que pasa por arriba


Estimado Fogonazo!,

Para no generar confusiones aclaro lo que respondi antes, ya que por las generales de la ley tu observación es correcta, pero seguramente me exprese mal o de manera incompleta. 

La plada de Audinac codigo 276-5076 es utilizada para montar el AT1200 y el AT700 

El AT1200 Tiene Fuente partida y el AT700 no

En el AT700 esa soldadura que se ve, entre Tierra y Negativo es correcta y va a chasis.

Es confuso el montaje.

Misma placa para dos AUDINAC

Hay un tercer diseño de placa para AT700 mucho mas prolijo, pero no tiene codigo, y lleva el condensador de Acoplo en la misma placa, ya no en la placa de fuente.

!Saludos!


----------



## Sdppm

marianoco dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 272157
> La lámpara es de 25w.
> Cómo mido la corriente de reposo?
> La única variación que hay son las R de .27 ohm que yo puse de .22 ohm


Yo te pasaría las soldaduras en una soldadora de un colector se la ve levantada.


----------



## alvarezha

matias_2008 dijo:


> Gracias, pero el diagrama que me mandaste es del AT1200 y el que tengo yo es el at 700 que es de 35 + 35 W y en ninguna parte tiene una bobinael amplificador.


Te mando lo que tengo de el AT700, espero que te sea util.  La que esta en color es copia directa del impreso, que ya tiene muchos años. el impreso nuevo lo realice con el proteus 8, si tenes ese programa, te mando el archivo.


----------



## marianoco

alvarezha dijo:


> Te mando lo que tengo de el AT700, espero que te sea util.  La que esta en color es copia directa del impreso, que ya tiene muchos años. el impreso nuevo lo realice con el proteus 8, si tenes ese programa, te mando el archivo.


Cuantos at700 hay?


----------



## amplitube

marianoco dijo:


> Cuantos at700 hay?


Dos, diferentes placas de alimentación y potencia, diferentes en disposición fisica, no en su topología.


----------



## alvarezha

marianoco dijo:


> Cuantos at700 hay?


Uno solo, es un gabinete plateado. Lo que te mande lo saque de un AT700 que me dieron para reparar las etapas de potencia, esto hace mas de 10 años,  Saque el circuito esquematico e implemente el impreso. Lo unico que le cambie fueron los transistores de salida y lo implemente con 2n2955 y 2n3055 y el resto de los transistores, porque el original llevaba transistores RCA que estan discontinuados. El amplificador tiene 35W por canal sobre 8 ohms. con una respuesta a Fcia 10hz-35Khz. Fijate porque hay unas fotos muy buenas del amplificador en esta pagina.


----------



## amplitube

alvarezha dijo:


> Uno solo, es un gabinete plateado. Lo que te mande lo saque de un AT700 que me dieron para reparar las etapas de potencia, esto hace mas de 10 años,  Saque el circuito esquematico e implemente el impreso. Lo unico que le cambie fueron los transistores de salida y lo implemente con 2n2955 y 2n3055 y el resto de los transistores, porque el original llevaba transistores RCA que estan discontinuados. El amplificador tiene 35W por canal sobre 8 ohms. con una respuesta a Fcia 10hz-35Khz. Fijate porque hay unas fotos muy buenas del amplificador en esta pagina.



Estimado, visto de afuera es el mismo aparato, plateado que mencionas, pero Audinac utilizo en la linea AT700 diferentes Diseños de placas en épocas diferentes, con la misma topología y diferente formato físico.

Ver aqui:






						Problema con amplificador Audinac
					

No veo nada raro.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## alvarezha

amplitube dijo:


> Estimado, visto de afuera es el mismo aparato, plateado que mencionas, pero Audinac utilizo en la linea AT700 diferentes Diseños de placas en épocas diferentes, con la misma topología y diferente formato físico.
> 
> Ver aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problema con amplificador Audinac
> 
> 
> No veo nada raro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com


Mira, el esquematico que te mande responde fielmente al AT700 de esa epoca, hacia poco tiempo que habia salido al mercado, te hablo de 20 años atras Era el mejor amplificador de la linea audinac. El AT1200 no estaba ni en proyecto. Si despues hacieron un impreso para que se use para el AT700 y el AT1200, no tengo informacion de eso. Coteja el impreso que te mande con el esquematico y te vas a dar cuenta que es correcto.


----------



## amplitube

alvarezha dijo:


> Mira, el esquematico que te mande responde fielmente al AT700 de esa epoca, hacia poco tiempo que habia salido al mercado, te hablo de 20 años atras Era el mejor amplificador de la linea audinac. El AT1200 no estaba ni en proyecto. Si despues hacieron un impreso para que se use para el AT700 y el AT1200, no tengo informacion de eso. Coteja el impreso que te mande con el esquematico y te vas a dar cuenta que es correcto.



Gracias por la respuesta,

hay una confusión, no estoy cuestionando tu diagrama.

Otro usuario te pidió el Diagrama.

El pregunta cuantas versiones hay, porque anteriormente postee  la utilización que dio Audinac a los diferentes impresos:


AT700 hay impresos con numero de serie 276-5076, y algunos modelos, los menos, llevaban el impreso que vos posteaste 276-5057.
Ambas placas de idéntica Topología, diferente disposición Física
AT1200 etapa de potencia utiliza el impreso serie 276-5076 con otra topología.
Adjunto fotos de los 3 para que quede mas claro

Saludos Cordiales.


AT700 version 1


----------



## carluz

amplitube dijo:


> AT1200 etapa de potencia utiliza el impreso serie 276-5076 con otra topología.


Hola. Tenés el esquema del AT-1200? En el foro hay algunos esquemas aproximados pero no el original. Recuerdo que había una resistencia que se quemaba con frecuencia, creo que era una del Bootstrap...


----------



## amplitube

carluz dijo:


> Hola. Tenés el esquema del AT-1200? En el foro hay algunos esquemas aproximados pero no el original. Recuerdo que había una resistencia que se quemaba con frecuencia, creo que era una del Bootstrap...


Hola 

Esta aca en el foro, creo que Fogonazo lo subio. 

Yo trabaje algunos,esta aqui también, la ayuda que recibi de dr. Zoidberg y Dosme. El problema es que suelen estar pasados de corriente de reposo, y hay que ensayarlos un poco. Si lees aca vas a ver todo, estoy seguro.

Saludos


----------

